# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Булат Шалвович Окуджава

## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=356.01       *Сентиментальный марш*  _ Евгению Евтушенко_ 
         Надежда, я вернусь тогда, когда трубач отбой сыграет,
        Когда трубу к губам приблизит и острый локоть отведет.
        Надежда, я останусь цел: не для меня земля сырая,        |
                     А для меня - твои тревоги и добрый мир твоих забот.       
Но если целый век пройдет, и ты надеяться устанешь,
Надежда, если надо мною смерть распахнет свои крыла,
Ты прикажи, пускай тогда трубач израненный привстанет,   
Чтобы последняя граната меня прикончить не смогла.        
Но если вдруг когда-нибудь мне уберечься не удастся,
Какое новое сраженье ни покачнуло б шар земной,
Я все равно паду на той, на той далекой, на гражданской, 
И комиссары в пыльных шлемах склонятся молча надо мной.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/USe4SD0ENSQ   *ПЕСНЯ О ВЕСЁЛОМ БАРАБАНЩИКЕ*  
Слова Б. Окуджавы 
Музыка Л. Шварца  
Встань пораньше, встань пораньше, встань пораньше, 
Только утро замаячит у ворот, 
Ты увидишь, ты увидишь, как весёлый барабанщик 
В руки палочки кленовые берёт.  
Будет полдень, хлопотливый и гремящий, 
Звон трамваев и людской водоворот, 
Но прислушайся – услышишь, как весёлый барабанщик 
С барабаном вдоль по улице идет.  
Будет вечер – и кудесник, и обманщик, - 
Темнота на мостовые упадет. 
Но вглядись, и ты увидишь: тот весёлый барабанщик 
С барабаном вдоль по улице идет.  
Грохот палочек, то ближе он, то дальше… 
Сквозь сумятицу, и полночь, и туман. 
Неужели ты не слышишь, как весёлый барабанщик 
Вдоль по улице проносит барабан?

----------


## Орчун

I loved it tnx for the link man and for the lyrix.it helps me to understand

----------


## Lampada

> I loved it tnx for the link man and for the lyrix.it helps me to understand

 You are welcome.     ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiIoj7NKTck http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=558.08   *Музыкант играл на скрипке...* 
                        Посвящается И. Шварцу 
 Музыкант играл на скрипке, я в глаза ему глядел,
Я не то чтоб любопытствовал - я по небу летел.
Я не то чтобы от скуки, я надеялся понять,
 Как умеют эти руки эти звуки извлекать 
   Из какой-то деревяшки, из каких-то бледных жил,
   Из какой-то там фантазии, которой он служил.
  А еще ведь надо в душу к нам проникнуть и поджечь.
  А чего с ней церемониться, чего ее беречь. 
Счастлив дом, где пенье скрипки наставляет нас на путь.
И вселяет в нас надежду; остальное - как-нибудь.
Счастлив инструмент, прижатый к угловатому плечу,
По чьему благословению я по небу лечу. 
  Счастлив тот, чей путь недолог, пальцы злы, смычок остер,
  Музыкант, соорудивший из души моей костер.
  А душа, уж это точно, ежели обожжена,
  Справедливей, милосерднее и праведней она.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/UcDcP9DDX84   *Пане-панове*
Стихи Агнешки Осецкой 
Гаснут-гаснут костры, спит картошка в золе.
Будет долгая ночь на холодной Земле.
И холодное утро проснется.
И сюда уж никто не вернется. 
Без любви и тепла так природа горька.
Поредела толпа у пивного ларька.
Продавщица глядит сиротливо,
И недопито черное пиво. 
Припев:
Ах, пане-панове, ах, пане-панове,
Ах, пане-панове, да тепла нет ни на грош.
Что было, то сплыло, что было, то сплыло,
Что было, то сплыло, того уж не вернешь.
Ах, пане-панове, ах, пане-панове,
Ах, пане-панове, тепла нет ни на грош.
Что было, то сплыло, что было, то сплыло,
Что было, то сплыло, того уж не вернешь. 
Так роняют деревья остатки одежд,
Словно нет у деревьев на лето надежд.
Только я еще очень любима,
И любовь не прошла еще мимо. 
Но маячит уже карнавала конец.
Лист осенний летит, как разлуки гонец.
И в природе все очень тревожно,
И мой милый глядит осторожно. 
Припев. 
До свиданья, мой милый, скажу я ему.
Вот и лету конец - все одно к одному.
Я тебя слишком сильно любила,
Потому про разлуку забыла. 
Горьких слов от него услыхать не боюсь.
Он воспитан на самый изысканный вкус.
Он руки моей нежно коснется,
И, конечно, уже не вернется. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TOkBuk4Egw http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=858.07   *Дежурный по апрелю*  _Жанне Болотовой_ 
   Ах, какие удивительные ночи!
                  Только мама моя в грусти и тревоге:
   "Что же ты гуляешь, мой сыночек,
  Одинокий, одинокий?" 
Из конца в конец апреля путь держу я.
Стали звёзды и крупнее и добрее.
"Мама, мама, это я дежурю,
Я дежурный по апрелю!" 
"Мой сыночек, вспоминаю все, что было.
Стали грустными глаза твои, сыночек.
Может быть, она тебя забыла,
Знать не хочет, знать не хочет?" 
Из конца в конец апреля путь держу я.
Стали звезды и крупнее и добрее.
"Что ты, мама, просто я дежурю,
Я дежурный по апрелю.
Мама, мама, это я дежурю,
Я дежурный по апрелю."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMqwyqj3aWM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmbkRns6oRg http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=472.18 *Песенка о Моцарте*  _И. Балалаевой_  *Моцарт на старенькой скрипке играет*
                Моцарт играет, а скрипка поет,
 Моцарт отечества не выбирает -
  Просто играет всю жизнь напролет.
Ах, ничего, что всегда, как известно,
 Наша судьба - то гульба, то пальба...
 Не оставляйте стараний, маэстро,
 Не убирайте ладони со лба. 
Где-нибудь на остановке конечной
Скажем спасибо и этой судьбе.
Но из грехов своей родины вечной
Не сотворить бы кумира себе.
Ах, ничего, что всегда, как известно,
Наша судьба - то гульба, то пальба,
Не расставайтесь с надеждой, маэстро,
Не убирайте ладони со лба. 
Коротки наши лета молодые,
Миг - и развеются, как на кострах,
Красный камзол, башмаки золотые,
Белый парик, рукава в кружевах.
Ах, ничего, что всегда, как известно,
Наша судьба - то гульба, то пальба...
Не обращайте вниманья, маэстро,
Не убирайте ладони со лба.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOGObVHco5U http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=475.10 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16   *Песенка короткая, как жизнь сама,*
где-то в дороге услышанная,
у нее пронзительные слова,
а мелодия почти что возвышенная. 
Она возникает с рассветом вдруг,
медлить и врать не обученная.
Она как надежда из первых рук,
в дар от природы полученная. 
От двери к дверям, из окна в окно
вслед за тобой она тянется.
Все пройдет, чему суждено,
только она останется. 
Песенка короткая, как жизнь сама,
где-то в дороге услышанная,
у нее пронзительные слова,
а мелодия почти что возвышенная.

----------


## Lampada

Борис Гребенщиков поёт песни Булата Окуджавы

----------


## Lampada

Песни Окуджавы поют Никитины

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32L9dQQWoEA  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=474.17 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huq_lJw5-Vs - Поёт Тамара Гвердцители   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 - ]- Поёт Манана Менабде   *Грузинская песня*    _Посв. М. Квливидзе_  *Виноградную косточку в тёплую землю зарою*,
И лозу поцелую и спелые гроздья сорву,
И друзей созову, на любовь свое сердце настрою.
А иначе зачем на земле этой вечной живу? 
Собирайтесь-ка, гости мои, на мое угощенье,
Говорите мне прямо в глаза, чем пред вами слыву,
Царь небесный пошлёт мне прощение за прегрешенья.
А иначе зачем на земле этой вечной живу? 
В темно-красном своём будет петь для меня моя Дали,
В чёрно-белом своем преклоню перед нею главу,
И заслушаюсь я и умру от любви и печали.
А иначе зачем на земле этой вечной живу? 
И когда заклубится закат, по углам залетая,
Пусть опять и опять предо мной проплывут наяву,
Синий буйвол и белый орел и форель золотая.
А иначе зачем на земле этой вечной живу?  
______________________________

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=857.08  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6HlEqmYolc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIoePKpqkY0   *Он, наконец, явился в дом*,
где она сто лет мечтала о нём,
куда он сам сто лет спешил,
ведь она так решила, и он решил. 
Клянусь, что это любовь была,
посмотри, - ведь это её дела.
Но знаешь, хоть Бога к себе призови,
разве можно понять что-нибудь в любви? 
И поздний дождь в окно стучал,
и она молчала, и он молчал.
И он повернулся, чтобы уйти,
и она не припала к его груди. 
Я клянусь, что это любовь была,
посмотри: ведь это её дела.
Но знаешь, хоть Бога к себе призови,
разве можно понять что-нибудь в любви?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDxswuTsmZA http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=559.05 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 В исполнении группы "Редкая птица" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5PfUKNmq78  Исполняют *Никитины*   *Заезжий музыкант      *  _Посв. Ю. Левитанскому_ 
Заезжий музыкант целуется с трубою,
В Пассаже, по утрам, так просто, ни о чём.
Он любит не тебя, опомнись, Бог с тобою,
 Прижмись ко мне плечом, прижмись ко мне плечом. 
Живёт он третий день в гостинице районной,
Где койка у окна всего лишь по рублю.
И на своей трубе, как чайник, раскалённой,
Вздыхает тяжело. А я тебя люблю. 
Трубач играет гимн, трубач потеет в гамме.
Трубач хрипит свое, и кашляет, хрипя,
Но, словно лик судьбы, он весь в оконной раме.
Он любит не тебя, а я люблю тебя. 
Дождусь я ль лучших дней, и новый плащ одену,
Чтоб пред топой проплыть, как поздний лист, кружа?
Не многого ль хочу, всему давая цену?
Не сладко ль я живу, тобой лишь дорожа?.. 
Тебя не соблазнить ни платьями, ни снедью.
Заезжий музыкант играет на трубе.
Что мир весь рядом с ним, с его горячей медью?
Судьба, судьбы, судьбе, судьбою, о судьбе.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MRvJsf0ns0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYbnuZ1ribo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DofqK8Mr9jQ  Исполняют Никитины http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JS_nrT1VRg Исполяют молодые Никитины  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=472.10  Чудесный вальс   _Посв. Ю. Левитанскому_  *Музыкант в лесу, под деревом*, наигрывает вальс.
Он наигрывает вальс то ласково, то страстно.
Что касается меня, то я опять гляжу на Вас,
 А Вы глядите на него, а он глядит в пространство. 
Целый век играет музыка, затянулся наш пикник.
Тот пикник, где пьют и плачат, любят и бросают.
Музыкант приник губами к флейте, как я бы к вам приник,
Но вы, наверно, тот родник, который не спасает. 
А музыкант играет вальс, и он не видит ничего.
Он стоит к стволу берёзовому прислонясь плечами.
И берёзовые ветки вместо пальцев у него.
А глаза его берёзовые строги и печальны. 
Третий век играет музыка, затянулся наш роман.
Он затянулся в узелок, горит он - не сгорает.
Так давайте ж успокоимся, разойдёмся по домам.
Но вы глядите на него, а музыкант играет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVjvV7ibwUY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoRjh-pf5C0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_4ai7tAwe0  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQLmY0fgF3g  Молитва   Молитва в исполнении Мананы Менабде   *Пока Земля еще вертится*, пока еще ярок свет, 
Господи, дай же Ты каждому, чего у него нет: 
Мудрому дай голову, трусливому дай коня, 
Дай счастливому денег... И не забудь про меня.  
Пока Земля еще вертится, Господи, - Твоя власть! - 
Дай рвущемуся к власти навластвоваться всласть, 
Дай передышку щедрому хоть до исхода дня. 
Каину дай раскаянье... И не забудь про меня.  
Я знаю: Ты все умеешь, Я верую в мудрость Твою, 
Как верит солдат убитый, что он проживает в раю, 
Как верит каждое ухо тихим речам Твоим, 
Как веруем и мы сами, не ведая, что творим!  
Господи, мой Боже, зеленоглазый мой, 
Пока Земля еще вертится, и это ей странно самой, 
Пока еще хватает времени и огня, 
Дай же Ты всем понемногу... И не забудь про меня. 
Перевод Майкла 
As long as the Earth is turning 
As long as the day is bright 
God, please give unto each of us 
That, that we’re lacking in life 
Give a brain to the wisest 
Give the coward a horse 
Give some money to happy ones 
And don’t forget me, of course.  
As long as the Earth is turning 
God, it’s all in your hands - 
Let those of us who crave power 
Have that, to their sole’s content 
Let the givers stop giving 
Until the night falls outdoors 
Give the sinners repentence 
And don’t forget me, of course.  
I know, you are omnipotent 
I trust you’re the wisest God 
The same way a fallen soldier 
Believes in his heavenly lot 
The same way that every one of us 
Believes in your wispered whims 
The same way we trust and follow 
Not knowing where it leads.  
Oh, my God, Almighty, 
My green-eyed, my fair God 
For as long as the Earth is turning 
And wondering why, aloud 
As long as the fire is burning 
And the time still follows its course 
Give a bit of yourself to everyone 
And don’t forget me, of course.

----------


## Lampada

Батальное полотно 
Сумерки, природа, флейты голос нервный, позднее катанье.
На передней лошади едет император в голубом кафтане.
Белая кобыла, с карими глазами, с чёлкой вороною.
 Красная попона, крылья за спиною, как перед войною. 
Вслед за императором едут генералы, генералы свиты.
Славою увиты, шрамами покрыты, только не убиты.
Следом дуэлянты, флигель-адьютанты, блещут эполеты.
Все они красавцы, все они таланты, все они поэты. 
Все слабее звуки прежних клавесинов, голоса былые.
Только топот мерный, флейты голос нервный, да надежды злые.
Все слабее запах очага и дыма, молока и хлеба.
Где-то под ногами, да над головами лишь земля и небо.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=473.21  Антон Палыч Чехов однажды заметил  
Антон Палыч Чехов однажды заметил,
что умный любит учиться, а дурак - учить.
Скольких дураков в своей жизни я встретил -
мне давно пора уже орден получить. 
Дураки обожают собираться в стаю.
Впереди их главный во всей красе.
В детстве я верил, что однажды встану,
а дураков нету - улетели все. 
Ах, детские сны мои - какая ошибка,
в каких облаках я по глупости витал.
У природы на устах коварная улыбка...
Видимо, чего-то я не рассчитал. 
А умный в одиночестве гуляет кругами,
он ценит одиночество превыше всего.
И его так просто взять голыми руками,
скоро их повыловят всех до одного. 
Когда ж их всех повыловят - наступит эпоха,
которую не выдумать и не описать...
С умным - хлопотно, с дураком - плохо.
Нужно что-то среднее. Да где ж его взять? 
Дураком быть выгодно, да очень не хочется,
умным - очень хочется, да кончится битьем...
У природы на устах коварные пророчества.
Но, может быть, когда-нибудь к среднему придем.

----------


## Lampada

Песенка о ночной Москве http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZoYmnEdvUU http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=558.02  http://www.u-tube.ru/pages/video/1529  _Белле Ахмадулиной_ 
  Когда внезапно возникает еще неясный голос труб,
  Слова, как ястребы ночные, срываются с горячих губ;
  мелодия, как дождь случайный, гремит; и бродит меж людьми
  надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви.
  Надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви. 
В года разлук, в года сражений, когда свинцовые дожди
лупили так по нашим спинам, что снисхождения не жди,
и командиры все охрипли... тогда командовал людьми
надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви.
Надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви. 
Кларнет пробит, труба помята, фагот, как старый посох, стёрт,
на барабане швы разлезлись... Но кларнетист красив, как чёрт!
Флейтист, как юный князь, изящен. И вечно в сговоре с людьми
надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви.
Надежды маленький оркестрик под управлением любви.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGknFoOLlG8 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=472.14 Былое нельзя воротить - и печалиться не о чем...   _Посв. А. Цыбулевскому_ 
Былое нельзя воротить - и печалиться не о чем,
У каждой эпохи свои подрастают леса.
А все-таки жаль, что нельзя с Александром Сергеичем
Поужинать в "Яр" заскочить хоть на четверть часа.
А все-таки жаль, что нельзя с Александром Сергеичем
Поужинать в "Яр" заскочить хоть на четверть часа. 
Теперь нам не надо по улицам мыкаться ощупью,
Машины нас ждут и ракеты уносят нас вдаль.
А все-таки жаль, что в Москве больше нету извозчиков,
Хотя б одного, и не будет отныне, а жаль.
А все-таки жаль, что в Москве больше нету извозчиков,
Хотя б одного, и не будет отныне, а жаль. 
Я кланяюсь низко познания морю безбрежному,
Разумный свой век, многоопытный век свой любя.
А все-таки жаль, что кумиры нам снятся по-прежнему,
И мы иногда все холопами числим себя.
А все-таки жаль, что кумиры нам снятся по-прежнему,
И мы иногда все холопами числим себя. 
Победы свои мы ковали не зря и вынашивали,
Мы все обрели и надежную пристань, и свет.
А все-таки жаль, иногда над победами нашими
Встают пьедесталы, которые выше побед.
А все-таки жаль, иногда над победами нашими
Встают пьедесталы, которые выше побед. 
Москва, ты не веришь слезам, это время проверило,
Железное мужество, стойкость и сила во всем.
Но если бы ты в наши слезы однажды поверила,
Ни нам, ни тебе не пришлось бы грустить о былом.
Но если бы ты в наши слезы однажды поверила,
Ни нам, ни тебе не пришлось бы грустить о былом. 
Былое нельзя воротить, выхожу я на улицу,
И вдруг замечаю, у самых Арбатских ворот
Извозчик стоит, Александр Сергеич прогуливается,
Ах, завтра, наверное, что-нибудь произойдет.
Извозчик стоит, Александр Сергеич прогуливается,
Ах, завтра, наверное, что-нибудь произойдет.

----------


## Lampada

Плыл троллейбус  
Плыл троллейбус по улице,
женщина шла впереди,
и все мужчины в троллейбусе
глаз не сводили с неё. 
Троллейбус промчался мимо,
женщину он обогнал,
но все мужчины в троллейбусе
долго смотрели ей вслед. 
И только водитель троллейбуса
головой не вертел:
ведь должен хотя бы кто-нибудь
всё время смотреть вперёд.

----------


## Lampada

http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/NEW2/BO02CD03.MP3  YouTube - Bulat Okudzhava YouTube - Bulat Okudzhava   *Простите пехоте, что так неразумна бывает она*:
Всегда мы уходим, когда над землею бушует весна.
И шагом неверным по лестничке шаткой, спасения нет...
Лишь белые вербы, как белые сестры глядят тебе вслед. - 2 раза 
Не верьте погоде, когда затяжные дожди она льет,
Не верьте пехоте, когда она бравые песни поет,
Не верьте, не верьте, когда по садам закричат соловьи.
У жизни со смертью еще не окончены счеты свои. - 2 раза 
Нас время учило, живи по-привальному, дверь отворя.
Товарищ мужчина, как всё же заманчива должность твоя,
Всегда ты в походе, и только одно отрывает от сна -
Куда ж мы уходим, когда за спиною бушует весна?.. 
---------------------------------------------------  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxv3Kd1428o  http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/NEW2/BO02CD02.MP3  
До свидания, мальчики!
"...Все мои стихи и песни не столько о войне, сколько против нее. Я рассказываю о том, что случилось со мной. С моими друзьями. Когда я еще был в учебном минометном дивизионе, уже четверо ребят с нашего арбатского двора были убиты. Но я об этом долгое время не мог писать..."  
Ах, война, что ж ты сделала, подлая:
стали тихими наши дворы,
наши мальчики головы подняли,
повзрослели они до поры,
на пороге едва помаячили,
и ушли, за солдатом - солдат...
До свидания, мальчики! Мальчики,
постарайтесь вернуться назад. 
Нет, не прячьтесь вы, будьте высокими,
не жалейте ни пуль, ни гранат,
И себя не щадите вы, и все-таки
постарайтесь вернуться назад. 
Ах, война, что ж ты, подлая, сделала:
вместо свадеб - разлуки и дым.
Наши девочки платьица белые
раздарили сестренкам своим.
Сапоги - ну куда от них денешься?
Да зеленые крылья погон...
Вы наплюйте на сплетников, девочки,
мы сведем с ними счеты потом. 
Пусть болтают, что верить вам не во что,
что идете войной наугад...
До свидания, девочки! Девочки,
постарайтесь вернуться назад. 
--------------------------------------------- YouTube - булат окуджава "бери шинель, пошли домой" YouTube - Бери шинель  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=476.01   http://fro196.narod.ru/library/snd/286.911.mp3 http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/NEW2/BO02CD01.MP3 http://fro196.narod.ru/library/snd/286.b1.mp3 - Поёт Борис Иванов 
-  *Бери шинель, пошли домой* 
Стихи Б. Окуджавы
Музыка В. Левашова 
А мы с тобой, брат, из пехоты,
А летом лучше, чем зимой.
С войной покончили мы счёты, (3 раза)
Бери шинель, пошли домой! 
Война нас гнула и косила,
Пришёл конец и ей самой.
Четыре года мать без сына, (3 раза)
Бери шинель, пошли домой! 
К золе и к пеплу наших улиц
Опять, опять, товарищ мой,
Скворцы пропавшие вернулись, (3 раза)
Бери шинель, пошли домой! 
А ты с закрытыми очами
Спишь под фанерною звездой.
Вставай, вставай, однополчанин, (3 раза)
Бери шинель пошли домой! 
Что я скажу твоим домашним,
Как встану я перед вдовой?
Неужто клясться днем вчерашним, (3 раза)
Бери шинель пошли домой! 
Мы все - войны шальные дети,
И генерал, и рядовой.
Опять весна на белом свете, (3 раза)
Бери шинель, пошли домой!

----------


## Scorpio

Он был Булат Шал*в*ович, а в остальном все правильно.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Он был Булат Шал*в*ович, а в остальном все правильно.

   ::   Спасибо.   ::

----------


## Friendy

> Он был Булат Шал*в*ович, а в остальном все правильно.

 Боже мой, а я всегда думала, что он Шаблович или Шаболович.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Есть нормальное грузинское имя "Шалва". Соответственно, Окуджава был "Шалвович" а не "Шавлович"! Не хочу вредничать -- просто злой рок какой-то висит над этим тредом.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Есть нормальное грузинское имя "Шалва". Соответственно, Окуджава был "Шалвович" а не "Шавлович"! Не хочу вредничать -- просто злой рок какой-то висит над этим тредом.

   ::

----------


## Lampada

Песенка про корнета 
Музыка И. Шварца
Поёт Людмила Гурченко 
Один корнет задумал славу
Прекрасным днём добыть в бою.
На эту славу, как на карту
Решил поставить жизнь свою. 
И вот, когда от нетерпенья
Уже кружилась голова,
Не то с небес, не то поближе,
Раздались горькие слова: 
"Видите ли мой корнет,
Очаровательный корнет,
Всё дело в том, что к сожаленью,
Всё дело в том, что к сожаленью,
Войны для вас пока что нет." 
Тогда корнет решил жениться
И взять в приданое мильон, (пардон)
Нашёл в провинции невесту
И под венец помчался он. 
И вот, когда от вожделенья
Уже кружилась голова,
Не то с небес, не то поближе,
Раздались горькие солова: 
"Видите ли мой корнет,
Очаровательный корнет,
Всё дело в том, что у невесты,
Всё дело в том, что у невесты
Приданого в помине нет." 
Тогда корнет бежать решился
(Из под венца, какой скандал!)
На остановку дилижансов
Он в чёрном фраке прибежал. 
Когда ж от близости спасенья
Уже кружилась голова,
Не то с небес, не то поближе,
Раздались горькие солова: 
"Видите ли мой корнет,
Очаровательный корнет,
Всё дело в том, что в дилижансе,
Всё дело в том, что в дилижансе
Свободных мест, представьте, нет."

----------


## Lampada

Соломенная шляпка 
Поёт *Андрей Миронов* 
Соломенная шляпка 
    золотая 
    С головки вашей 
    ветреной слетая 
    Ещё не раз 
    пленять собой могла 
    Но лошадью какой-то 
    офицерской 
    С гримасою какой-то 
    изуверской 
    С гримасою какой-то 
    изуверской 
    Она внезапно 
    съедена была 
    Подумаешь 
    соломенная шляпка 
    Безделица какая-то 
    и тряпка 
    Не платье не пальто 
    и не жакет 
    Но без неё 
    вокруг прелестной 
    дамы 
    Такие шли 
    сражения и драмы 
    Такие шли 
    сражения и драмы 
    Что собственно 
    и создало сюжет 
    Все старые 
    и пуще молодые 
    Храните 
    ваши шляпки золотые 
    Храните до конца 
    и в этом соль 
    Когда над головой 
    грохочут громы 
    Способна даже 
    пригоршня соломы 
    Способна даже 
    пригоршня соломы 
    Сыграть в судьбе 
    решающую роль

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL7e52uItu8  Женюсь 
Поёт *Андрей Миронов* 
Женюсь, женюсь.
Какие могут быть игpушки...
И буду счастлив я вполне...
Но вы, но вы,
Мои вчеpашние подpужки,
Мои вчеpашние подpужки,
Hапpасно плачете по мне. 
Припев: 
Hе плачьте, сеpдце pаня,
Смахните слезы с глаз,
Я говоpю вам "до свиданья",
Я говоpю вам "До свидания"
А  пpощанья не для нас.
Иветта, Лизетта, 
Мюзетта, Жанетта, Жоpжетта...
Вся жизнь моя вами,
Как солнцем июльским согpета.
Покуда со мней вы, клянусь,            
Моя песня не спета.
Иветта, Лизетта, Жозетта,
Жанетта, Жоpжетта...
Покуда со мней вы, клянусь,
 Моя песня не спета.
Иветта, Лизетта, Мюзетта,
  Жанетта, Жоpжетта... 
Женюсь, женюсь,
И холостяцкие пиpушки
Затихнут, сгинут без следа.
Hо вы, но вы,
Мои вчеpашние подpужки,
Мои вчеpашние подpужки,
Со мней останетесь всегда. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mrvePxu1tg  Быстро молодость проходит...  http://fro196.narod.ru/library/snd/100.b4.mp3  Быстро молодость проходит...  http://youtube.com/watch?v=YEkpyQSS8bg (в исполнении Елены Орловой) 
Быстро молодость проходит, дни счастливые крадёт.
Что назначено судьбою - обязательно случится.
То ли самое прекрасное, ну самое прекрасное в окошко постучится.
То ли самое напрасное, ну самое напрасное в объятья упадёт. 
Припев: Две жизни прожить не дано,
        Два счастья - затея пустая,
        из двух выпадает одно,
        такая уж правда простая.
        Кому проиграет труба
        прощальные в небо мотивы,
        Кому улыбнётся судьба,
        и он улыбнётся, счастливый. 
Нет, не делайте запасов из любви и доброты,
и про чёрный день грядущий не копите милосердья.
Пропадёт ни за понюшку, ну совсем ни за понюшку ваше горькое усердье,
Лягут свежие морщины, лягут новые морщины от напрасной суеты. 
Припев. 
Жаль, что юность пролетела, жаль, что старость коротка.
Всё теперь уж на ладони, лоб в поту, душа в ушибах.
Но зато уже не будет, никогда уже не будет ни загадок, ни ошибок,
Только ровная дорога, только ровная дорога до последнего звонка. 
Две жизни прожить не дано...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii4pvpHpVnM 
По Смоленской дороге  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2254.10  Исполняет Алексей Аполинаров  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whndRcbSOU0  Жанна Бичевская    *По Смоленской дороге - леса, леса, леса*.
По Смоленской дороге - столбы, столбы, столбы.
Над дорогой Смоленскою, как твои глаза, -
две вечерних звезды - голубых моих судьбы. 
По Смоленской дороге метель в лицо, в лицо.
Всё нас из дому гонят дела, дела, дела.
Может, будь понадёжнее рук твоих кольцо -
покороче б, наверно, дорога мне легла. 
По Смоленской дороге - леса, леса, леса.
По Смоленской дороге - столбы гудят, гудят.
На дорогу Смоленскую, как твои глаза,
две холодных звезды голубых глядят, глядят.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=472.07  http://fro196.narod.ru/library/snd/12.b3.mp3  Песенка о бумажном солдатике 
Один солдат на свете жил,
  красивый и отважный,
но он игрушкой детской был,
 ведь был солдат бумажный. 
Он переделать мир хотел,
чтоб был счастливым каждый,
а сам на ниточке висел:
ведь был солдат бумажный. 
Он был бы рад в огонь и в дым,
за вас погибнуть дважды,
но потешались вы над ним,
ведь был солдат бумажный. 
Не доверяли вы ему
своих секретов важных,
а почему? А потому,
что был солдат бумажный. 
А он, судьбу свою кляня,
не тихой жизни жаждал,
и всё просил: "Огня! Огня!"
Забыв, что он бумажный. 
В огонь? Ну что ж, иди! Идёшь?
И он шагнул однажды,
и там сгорел он ни за грош:
ведь был солдат бумажный.

----------


## Lampada

Союз друзей  
"...Песню, в припеве которой говорится о том, что надо взяться за руки, пока не поздно, я написал после XX съезда. В то время союз друзей представлял собой нечто реальное. Мы, люди одного образа мыслей, представляли, что, если мы сплотимся, можно будет изменить ход событий. Теперь мы знаем, что историей движут не только узы дружбы. Постепенно мы отпускали руки друг друга..." 
 Ф.Светову 
   Поднявший меч на наш союз
  достоин будет худшей кары.
  И я за жизнь его тогда
    не дам и самой ломаной гитары.
 Как вожделенно жаждет век
  нащупать брешь у нас в цепочке.
       Возьмемся за руки, друзья,      
      возьмемся за руки, друзья,      
чтоб не пропасть поодиночке.    | 2 раза 
Среди совсем чужих пиров
и слишком ненадежных истин,
не дожидаясь похвалы,
мы перья белые свои почистим.
Пока безумный наш султан
сулит дорогу нам к острогу,
возьмемся за руки, друзья,      |
возьмемся за руки, друзья,      |
возьмемся за руки, ей-Богу.     | 2 раза 
Когда ж придет дележки час,
не нас калач ржаной поманит,
и рай настанет не для нас,
зато Офелия всех нас помянет.
Пока ж не грянула пора
нам отправляться понемногу,
возьмемся за руки, друзья,      |
возьмемся за руки, друзья,      |
возьмемся за руки, ей-Богу.     | 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

*Не клонись-ка ты, головушка...* 
 Поёт Олег Погудин  
Не клонись-ка ты, головушка,
от невзгод и от обид.
Мама, белая голубушка,
утро новое горит. 
Всё оно смывает начисто,
всё разглаживает вновь...
Отступает одиночество,
возвращается любовь. 
И сладки, как в полдень пасеки,
как из детства голоса,
Твои руки, твои песенки,
твои вечные глаза.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=450.22  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEtk_6U_wr8  *Песня кавалергарда*  Поёт Владимир Качан 
    Кавалергарда век недолог, и потому так сладок он.
  Труба трубит, откинут полог, и где-то слышен сабель звон.
Еще рокочет голос трубный, но командир уже в седле.
Не обещайте деве юной любови вечной на земле.
Не обещайте деве юной любови вечной на земле. 
Напрасно мирные забавы продлить пытаетесь смеясь.
Не раздобыть надежной славы, покуда кровь не пролилась.
И как, не сладок мир подлунный, лежит тревога на челе.
Не обещайте деве юной любови вечной на земле. 
Течёт шампанское рекою, и взор туманится слегка.
И всё как-будто под рукою, и всё как-будто на века.
Крест деревянный иль чугунный назначен нам в грядущей мгле.
Не обещайте деве юной любови вечной на земле.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_fApI4vdUc http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=356.02  Ночной разговор 
Поёт Татьяна Доронина                  
- Мой конь притомился, стоптались мои башмаки.
  Куда же мне ехать? Скажите мне, будьте добры.
        - Вдоль Красной реки, моя радость, вдоль Красной реки,
   До Синей горы, моя радость, до Синей горы. 
- А где ж та река, та гора? Притомился мой конь.
Скажите, пожалуйста, как мне проехать туда?
- На ясный огонь, моя радость, на ясный огонь,
Езжай на огонь, моя радость, найдёшь без труда. 
- А где же тот ясный огонь, почему не горит?
Сто лет подпираю я небо ночное плечом...
- Фонарщик был должен зажечь, но фонарщик тот спит,
Фонарщик-то спит, моя радость, а я ни при чем. 
И снова он едет один без дороги во тьму.
Куда же он едет, ведь ночь подступила к глазам!..
- Ты что потерял, моя радость? - кричу я ему.
А он отвечает: - Ах, если б я знал это сам!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=451.03 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wSxku5jBFI - Cover Главная песенка 
Поёт *Татьяна Доронина* 
Наверное, самую лучшую
на этой, земной стороне,
хожу я и песенку слушаю -
она шевельнулась во мне. 
Она еще очень неспетая,
она зелена, как трава,
Но чудится музыка светлая,
и строго ложатся слова. 
Сквозь время, что мною не пройдено,
сквозь смех наш короткий и плач
я слышу: выводит мелодию
какой-то грядущий трубач. 
Легко, необычно и весело
кружит над скрещеньем дорог
та, самая главная песенка,
которую спеть я не смог.
Та, самая главная песенка,
которую спеть я не смог.

----------


## Lampada

Песенка о присяге 
Поёт Татьяна Доронина 
"..._Стихи и песни нельзя объяснять. Не ищите в них фактов из личной жизни: я рассказываю о своей душе, и только_..."                 Булат Окуджава  
Каких присяг я ни давал, какие ни твердил слова,
   но есть одна присяга - кружится голова. 
Приду я к женщине своей - всю жизнь к ногам её сложу,
но о присяге этой ни слова не скажу. 
Подстережет меня беда - не обойду свою беду,
а вот присяги этой не выдам и в бреду. 
И только где-нибудь потом, случайно кто-нибудь в пути
слова присяги этой найдёт в своей груди.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=472.01  http://youtube.com/watch?v=aNgyAXbVc1c (вторая песня)  Гори, огонь, гори... Ю. Нагибину   Поёт Татьяна Доронина   *Неистов и упрям*,
  Гори, огонь, гори.
   На смену декабрям
    Приходят январи. 
Нам всё дано сполна -
 и радости, и смех,
 одна на всех луна,
   весна одна на всех. 
Прожить лета б дотла,
а там пускай ведут
за все твои дела
на самый страшный суд. 
Пусть оправданья нет,
и даже век спустя
семь бед - один ответ,
один ответ - пустяк. 
Неистов и упрям,
гори, огонь, гори.
На смену декабрям
        приходят январи.

----------


## Lampada

Проводы юнкеров          К.Померанцеву 
Поёт Татьяна Доронина 
  Наша жизнь - не игра, собираться пора!
  Кант малинов, и лошади серы.
    Господа юнкера, кем вы были вчера,
  А сегодня вы все офицеры. 
Господа юнкера, кем вы были вчера
Без лихой офицерской осанки?
Можно вспомнить опять (ах, зачем вспоминать?)
Как ходили гулять по Фонтанке. 
Над гранитной Невой гром стоит полковой,
Да прощанье недорого стоит.
На германской войне только пушки в цене,
А невесту другой успокоит. 
Наша жизнь - не игра, в штыковую, ура!
Замерзают окопы пустые...
Господа юнкера, кем вы были вчера?
Да и нынче вы все холостые.

----------


## Lampada

http://fro196.narod.ru/library/snd/34.909.mp3  Сентиментальный марш     Евгению Евтушенко -  Поёт Татьяна Доронина 
     Надежда, я вернусь тогда, когда трубач отбой сыграет,
      Когда трубу к губам приблизит и острый локоть отведет.
     Надежда, я останусь цел: не для меня земля сырая,        
                    А для меня - твои тревоги и добрый мир твоих забот.        
Но если целый век пройдет, и ты надеяться устанешь,
Надежда, если надо мною смерть распахнет свои крыла,
Ты прикажи, пускай тогда трубач израненный привстанет,   
Чтобы последняя граната меня прикончить не смогла.       
Но если вдруг когда-нибудь мне уберечься не удастся,
Какое новое сраженье ни покачнуло б шар земной,
Я все равно паду на той, на той далёкой, на гражданской, 
И комиссары в пыльных шлемах склонятся молча надо мной.

----------


## Lampada

http://fro196.narod.ru/library/snd/271.f3.mp3 
А мы швейцару: "Отворите двери!
У нас компания весёлая, большая,
приготовьте нам отдельный кабинет".
А Люба смотрит: что за красота!
А я гляжу: на ней такая брошка,
хоть напрокат она взята,
пускай потешится немножко.
А Любе вслед глядит один брюнет... 
А нам плевать, и мы вразвалочку,
покинув раздевалочку,
идём себе в отдельный кабинет.
На нас глядят бездельники и шлюхи.
Пусть наши женщины не в жемчуге,
послушайте, пора уже,
кончайте ваши "ах" на сто минут.
Здесь тряпками попахивает так,
здесь смотрят друг на друга сквозь червонцы.
Я не любитель всяких драк,
но мне сказать ему придётся,
что я ему попорчу весь уют,
что наши девушки за денежки,
представь себе, паскудина, брюнет,
они себя не продают.

----------


## Lampada

http://fro196.narod.ru/library/snd/17.ra.mp3 
Песенка о медсестре Марии  
А что я сказал медсестре Марии,  
когда обнимал ее?  
– Ты знаешь, а вот офицерские дочки  
на нас, на солдат, не глядят.  
А поле клевера было под нами,  
тихое, как река,  
и волны клевера набегали,  
и мы качались на них.   
И Мария, раскинув руки,  
плыла по этой реке.  
И были чёрными и бездонными  
голубые её глаза.   
И я сказал медсестре Марии,  
когда наступил рассвет:  
– Нет, ты представь: офицерские дочки  
на нас и глядеть не хотят

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=472.08 http://fro196.narod.ru/library/snd/22.b3.mp3   *Песенка о дураках*  * Вот так и ведётся на нашем веку*: 
на каждый прилив -- по отливу, 
на каждого умного -- по дураку, 
всё поровну, всё справедливо. 
Но принцип такой дуракам не с руки, 
с любых расстояний их видно. 
Кричат дуракам: "Дураки, дураки!" 
А это им очень обидно. 
 И чтоб не краснеть за себя дураку, 
чтоб каждый был выделен, каждый, 
на каждого умного -- по ярлыку 
повешено было однажды. 
Давно в обиходе у нас ярлыки -- 
по фунту на грошик на медный. 
И умным кричат: "Дураки, дураки!" 
А вот дураки -- незаметны.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9hMdjnNBVQ  *Вы слышите, грохочут сапоги*,
и птицы ошалелые летят,
И женщины глядят из-под руки,
Вы поняли, куда они глядят. 
Вы слышите, грохочет барабан,
Солдат, прощайся с ней, прощайся с ней.
Уходит взвод в туман -  туман -  туман,
А прошлое ясней, ясней, ясней. 
А где же наше мужество, солдат,
Когда мы возвращаемся назад?
Его, наверно, женщины крадут,
И, как птенца, за пазуху кладут. 
А где же наши женщины, дружок,
Когда вступаем мы на свой порог?
Они встречают нас и вводят в дом,
А в нашем доме пахнет воровством. 
А мы рукой на прошлое - враньё!
А мы с надеждой в будущее - свет!
А по полям жиреет вороньё,
А по пятам война грохочет вслед. 
И снова переулком - сапоги,
И птицы ошалелые летят.
И женщины глядят из-под руки,
В затылки наши круглые глядят.

----------


## Lampada

Песня красноармейца 
Вслепую пушка лупит, наотмашь шашка рубит,
И ворон большекрылый над битвою кружит.
А пуля знает точно, кого она не любит:
Кого она не любит — в земле сырой лежит. 
Клинок ты мой холодный, конёк ты мой голодный...
Не плачь, моя мамаша, что писем нет давно.
Не будет он напрасным — наш подвиг благородный,
И время золотое наступит всё равно. 
Не надо мне пощады, не надо мне награды,
А дайте мне винтовку, и дайте мне коня...
А если я погибну, пусть красные отряды,
Пусть красные отряды отплатят за меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aguTA9aAC0g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkCkj90SBvE  http://video.privet.ru/community/netochka_501/68783182   *Пожелание друзьям*  *Давайте восклицать, друг другом восхищаться* 
Высокопарных слов не надо опасаться 
Давайте говорить друг другу комплименты 
Ведь это всё любви счастливые моменты  
Давайте горевать и плакать откровенно 
То вместе, то поврозь, а то попеременно 
Не надо придавать значения злословью 
Поскольку грусть всегда соседствует с любовью  
Давайте понимать друг друга с полуслова 
Чтоб, ошибившись раз, не ошибиться снова 
Давайте жить, во всём друг другу потакая, 
Тем более, что жизнь короткая такая

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mvWucntJBo   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  - Никитины  http://youtube.com/watch?v=e6ZeWxwT_Tc  (в исполнении Елены Орловой)   *Песенка о московском муравье* 
Мне надо на кого-нибудь молиться.
Подумайте, простому муравью
Вдруг захотелось в ноженьки валиться,
 Поверить в очарованность свою! 
И муравья тогда покой покинул,
Всё показалось будничным ему,
И муравей создал себе Богиню
По образу и духу своему. 
И в день седьмой, в какое-то мгновенье
Она возникла из ночных огней
Без всякого небесного знаменья...
Пальтишко было лёгкое на ней. 
Всё позабыв - и радости и муки,
Он двери распахнул в своё жилье
И целовал обветренные руки
И старенькие туфельки ее. 
И тени их качались на пороге,
Безмолвный разговор они вели,
Красивые и мудрые, как Боги,
И грустные, как жители Земли.
______________________________ 
The ant 
I must pray to somebody too...
Just imagine only this:
an ordinary ant felt suddenly the craving
of falling, humbly, at someone's feet
and believing in the charm of his own I. 
Since then, serenity
abandoned the ant-man,
he thought his life was common
and monotonous
and created for himself a goddess
according to his own image
of charm and spirituality. 
And at some moment of the seventh day,
without glory or celestial magic,
wearing a thin coat,
she appeared from the night light. 
And forgetting everything, joys and sorrows,
he opened widely the doors of his home
and kissed, and kissed... the rough
and ruined hands of worker
and the old and tarnished shoes
which adorned her feet. 
And their shadows rocked at the threshold
immersed in a dumb dialogue,
so beautiful and wise just like gods,
and so full of melancholy 
like the beings of this world.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=473.07  *ГОЛУБОЙ ШАРИК*  
Девочка плачет: шарик улетел. 
Её утешают, а шарик летит.  
Девушка плачет: жениха всё нет. 
Её утешают, а шарик летит.  
Женщина плачет: муж ушёл к другой. 
Её утешают, а шарик летит.  
Плачет старушка: мало пожила... 
А шарик вернулся, а он голубой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=857.01 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=472.20  *Старый пиджак*  
                Жанне Болотовой 
  Я много лет пиджак ношу.
 Давно потёрся и не нов он.
   И я зову к себе портного
  и перешить пиджак прошу. 
Я говорю ему шутя:
"Перекроите все иначе.
Сулит мне новые удачи
искусство кройки и шитья". 
Я пошутил. А он пиджак
серьёзно так перешивает,
а сам-то все переживает:
вдруг что не так. Такой чудак. 
Одна забота наяву
в его усердьи молчаливом,
чтобы я выглядел счастливым
в том пиджаке. Пока живу. 
Он представляет это так:
едва лишь я пиджак примерю -
опять в твою любовь поверю...
Как бы не так. Такой чудак.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=473.19 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=387.15 - Поёт *Жанна Бичевская*   *Три сестры*  *Опустите, пожалуйста, синие шторы.*  
Медсестра, всяких сн*а*добий мне не готовь.  
Вот стоят у постели моей кредиторы:         
Молчаливые Вера, Надежда, Любовь.          
Раскошелиться б сыну недолгого века,
Да пусты кошельки упадают с руки...
Не грусти, не печалуйся, о моя Вера,-
Остаются ещё на Земле должники! 
И еще я скажу и печально и нежно,
Две руки виновато губами ловя:
- Не грусти, не печалуйся, матерь Надежда,-
Есть ещё на Земле у тебя сыновья! 
Протяну я Любови ладони пустые,
Покаянный услышу я голос её:
- Не грусти, не печалуйся, память не стынет,
Я себя раздарила во имя твоё. 
Но какие бы руки тебя ни ласкали,
Как бы пламень тебя ни сжигал неземной,
В троекратном размере болтливость людская
За тебя расплатилась... Ты чист предо мной! 
Чистый, чистый лежу я в наплывах рассветных,
Белым флагом струится на пол прострыня...
Три жены, три судьи, три сестры милосердных
Открывают последний кредит для меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=43kIspNSjLk 
Исполняет Елена Орлова 
У поэта соперников нету
ни на улице и ни в судьбе.
И когда он кричит всему свету,
это он не о вас - о себе.
Руки тонкие к небу возносит,
жизнь и силы по капле губя.
Догорает, прощения просит:
это он не за вас - за себя.
Но когда достигает предела
и душа отлетает во тьму...
Поле пройдено. Сделано дело.
Вам решать: для чего и кому.
То ли мёд, то ли горькая чаша,
то ли адский огонь, то ли храм...
Всё, что было его, - нынче ваше.
Всё для вас. Посвящается вам.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dULP6GdpWWk 
"Виноградная косточка" в исполнении Елены Орловой.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=39f9WRLaiaA 
Исполняет Елена Орлова 
Надежда, белою рукою
сыграй мне что-нибудь такое,
чтоб краска схлынула с лица,
как будто кони от крыльца. 
Сыграй мне что-нибудь такое,
чтоб ни печали, ни покоя,
ни нот, ни клавиш и ни рук...
О том, что я несчастен,
                       врут. 
Ещё нам плакать и смеяться,
но не смиряться,
                не смиряться.
Ещё не пройден тот подъём.
Ещё друг друга мы найдём... 
Все эти улицы -
                как сёстры.
Твоя игра - их голос пёстрый,
их каблучков полночный стук...
Я жаден до всего вокруг. 
Ты так играешь, так играешь,
как будто медленно сгораешь.
Но что-то есть в твоём огне,
ещё неведомое мне.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=e3jKfdMHXbg 
Исполняет Елена Орлова 
Романс Книгиной  
муз. И. Шварц
сл. Б. Окуджавы 
В юности матушка мне говорила,
Чтоб для любви своё сердце открыла.
Видно иные пришли времена,
Бедная, как заблуждалась она 
Ах, нынче женихи твердят лишь о богатстве!
Костры былой любви навеки в них погасли.
И лишь один средь них сам ангел во плоти,
Но где его найти, но где его найти. 
А у меня душа она почти из воска,-
Податлива, тонка, наивна как берёзка
Душа моя щедра, но что вам от щедрот?-
Никто ведь не поймёт, никто ведь не поймёт. 
С юности встретить мечтаю поныне.
Друга, представте, я в каждом мужчине.
Я беззащитна пред вами стою
Что же вы топчете душу мою 
 А у меня душа она почти из воска,-
Податлива, тонка, наивна как берёзка
Душа моя щедра, но что вам от щедрот?-
Никто ведь не поймёт, никто ведь не поймёт. 
Ах, нынче женихи твердят лишь о богатстве!
Костры былой любви навеки в них погасли.
И лишь один средь них сам ангел во плоти,
Но где его найти, но где его найти.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z0Oq2hcgnlQ http://youtube.com/watch?v=08hS03c-9rU http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=473.04   *Песенка о моей жизни*  
А как первая любовь - она сердце жжёт.
А вторая любовь - она к первой льнёт.
А как третья любовь - ключ дрожит в замке,
ключ дрожит в замке, чемодан в руке.
А как третья любовь - ключ дрожит в замке,
ключ дрожит в замке, чемодан в руке. 
А как первая война - да ничья вина.
А вторая война - чья-нибудь вина.
А как третья война - лишь моя вина, 
а моя вина - она всем видна. 2 раза 
А как первый обман - да на заре туман.
А второй обман - закачался пьян.
А как третий обман - он ночи черней, 
он ночи черней, он войны страшней. 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV5Bw_f29hQ http://youtube.com/watch?v=C4ooGL9VkTc   *Песенка старого шарманщика* 
  Шарманка-шарлатанка,
    как сладко ты поёшь!
    Шарманка-шарлатанка,
     куда меня зовешь? 
		Шагаю еле-еле -
		вершок за пять минут.
	        	Ну как дойти до цели,
		когда ботинки жмут? 
Работа есть работа,
работа есть всегда.
Хватило б только пота
на все мои года. 
	Расплата за ошибки -
	она ведь тоже труд.
	Хватило бы улыбки,
	когда под ребра бьют. 
Работа есть работа...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=473.20  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06   (в исполнении Леонида Филатова)  http://youtube.com/watch?v=rTclUI_ISwU    *Пиратская лирическая*  _Л. Филатову_ 
В ночь перед бурею на мачтах горят святого Эльма свечки,
отогревают наши души за все прошедшие года.
Когда воротимся мы в Портленд, мы будем кротки, как овечки.
Да только в Портленд воротиться нам не придётся никогда. 
Что ж, если в Портленд нет возврата, пускай несёт нас чёрный парус,
пусть будет крепок ром ямайский, всё остальное — ерунда.
Когда воротимся мы в Портленд, ей-Богу, я во всем покаюсь.
Да только в Портленд воротиться нам не придётся никогда. 
Что ж, если в Портленд нет возврата, пускай купец помрёт со страху.
Ни Бог, ни дьявол не помогут ему спасти свои суда.
Когда воротимся мы в Портленд, клянусь — я сам взбегу на плаху.
Да только в Портленд воротиться нам не придётся никогда. 
Что ж, если в Портленд нет возврата, поделим золото, как братья,
поскольку денежки чужие не достаются без труда.
Когда воротимся мы в Портленд, нас примет родина в объятья.
Да только в Портленд воротиться не дай нам, Боже, никогда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=450.08 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 Жанна Бичевская  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  Никитины?   *Живописцы* 
Живописцы, окуните ваши кисти
   В суету дворов арбатских и в зарю,
    Чтобы были ваши кисти, словно листья,	|
   Словно листья, словно листья к ноябрю.	| 2 раза  
Окуните ваши кисти в голубое,
По традиции забытой городской,
Нарисуйте и прилежно и с любовью,	|
как с любовью мы проходим по Тверской.	| 2 раза 
Мостовая пусть качнётся, как очнётся!
Пусть начнётся, что еще не началось.
Вы рисуйте, вы рисуйте, вам зачтётся...	|
Что гадать нам: удалось - не удалось?	| 2 раза 
Вы, как судьи, нарисуйте наши судьбы,
Наше лето, нашу зиму и весну...
Ничего, что мы чужие, вы рисуйте!	|
Я потом, что непонятно, объясню.

----------


## charlestonian

Love his songs! Thanks.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14 
Группа "Редкая птица" 
Я вновь повстречался с Надеждой - приятная встреча. 
Она проживает всё там же, - то я был далече. 
Всё то же на ней из поплина счастливое платье, 
всё так же горящ её взор, устемлённый в века... 
Ты наша сестра, мы твои молчаливые братья, 
и трудно поверить, что жизнь коротка.  
А разве ты нам обещала чертоги златые? 
Мы сами себе их рисуем, пока молодые, 
мы сами себе выбираем и песни и судьбы, 
и горе тому, кто одёрнет не вовремя нас... 
Ты наша сестра, мы твои торопливые судьи, 
нам выпало счастье, да скрылось из глаз.  
Когда бы любовь и надежду связать воедино, 
какая бы, трудно поверить, возникла картина! 
Какие бы нас миновали напрасные муки, 
и только прекрасные муки глядели б с чела... 
Ты наша сестра. Что ж так долго мы были в разлуке? 
Нас юность сводила, да старость свела.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1123.10 
Исполняет Константин Тарасов  *Ласточка* 
Ласточка, звонкая птица,   
ангел под кровлей моей,   
что же тебе не летится?  
Плен тебе, что ли, милей?   
Солнце встает над горою,  
пахнет дымком от костра...   
Хочешь, я окна раскрою?   
Вырвись на волю, сестра.  
Ласточка, долгие годы 
жаждем мы доли своей. 
Что тебе наши заботы?  
С крыльев стряхни их скорей.  
Лучшая сердцу отрада --  
два твоих тонких крыла... 
Много ли счастья мне надо? 
Лишь бы ты в небе была.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TCXeqj_KIQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsOwT8PQgaw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxogxaNVsb4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTeU4b8FDIw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isiKB2riwyw - Исполняет Инна Труфанова    *О Володе Высoцком...* _Марине Владимировне Полякoвой_ 
О Володе Высoцком я песню придумать решил:
вот ещ` одному не вернуться домой из похода.
Говорят, что грешил, что не к сроку свечу затушил ...
Как умел, так и жил, а безгрешных не знает природа. 
Ненадолго разлука, всего лишь на миг, а потом
отправляться и нам по следам по его по горячим.
Пусть кружит над Москвою орхипший его баритон,
ну, а мы вместе с ним посмеемся и вместе поплачем. 
О Володе Высoцком я песню придумать хотел,
но дрожала рука, и мотив со стихом не сходился...
Белый аист московский на белое небо взлетел,
чёрный аист московский на чёрную землю спустился.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PEJlnhgQKTA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajsNst7NDVI   *Дождик осенний* 
Б. Окуджава - И. Шварц  
Поёт Елена Камбурова 
Жаркий огонь полыхает в камине,
Тень моя, тень на холодной стене.
Жизнь моя связана с вами отныне...
Дождик осенний, поплачь обо мне. 
Сколько бы я не бродила по свету,
Тень моя, тень на холодной стене,
Нету без вас мне спокойствия, нету,
Дождик осенний, поплачь обо мне. 
Все мы в руках у молвы и фортуны,
Тень моя, тень на холодной стене.
Лютни уж нет, но звучат ее струны,
Дождик осенний, поплачь обо мне. 
Жизнь драгоценна, да выжить не просто,
Тень моя, тень на холодной стене.
Короток путь от весны до погоста...
Дождик осенний, поплачь обо мне.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1663.19  *В барабанном переулке* 
Исполняет Дима Межевич  
В барабанном переулке барабанщики живут.
Поутру они как встанут, барабаны как возьмут,
Как ударят в барабаны, двери настежь отворя...
Ну где же, где же, барабанщик, барабанщица твоя?
Ну где же, где же, барабанщик, барабанщица твоя? 
А в барабанном переулке барабанщиц нет, хоть плачь.
Лишь грохочут барабаны ненасытные, хоть прячь.
То ли утренние зори, то ль вечерняя заря...
Но где же, где же, барабанщик, барабанщица твоя? 
Барабанщик пёстрый бантик к барабану привязал.
Барабану бить побудку, как по буквам, приказал
И пошёл по переулку, что-то в сердце затая...
Ах где же, где же, барабанщик, барабанщица твоя? 
А в соседнем переулке барабанщицы живут
И, конечно, в переулке очень добрыми слывут,
И за ними ведь не надо отправляться за моря...
Так где же, где же, барабанщик, барабанщица твоя?

----------


## Lampada

Капли Датского короля  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuxpLP5x1Mc 
музыка: Исаак Иосифович Шварц
cлова: Булат Шалович Окуджава 
С детских лет поверил я,
Что от всех болезней
Капель Датского короля
Не найти полезней. 
И с тех пор горит во мне
Огонек той веры...
Капли Датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Капли Датского короля
Или королевы -
Это крепче, чем вино,
Слаще карамели
И сильнее клеветы,
Страха и холеры...
Капли Датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Рев орудий, посвист пуль,
Звон штыков и сабель
Растворяются легко
В звоне этих капель.
Солнце, май, Арбат, любовь -
Выше нет карьеры...
Капли Датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Укрепляйте организм,
Принимайте меры...
Капли Датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Белый свет я обошел,
Но нигде на свете
Мне, представьте, не пришлось
Встретить капли эти.
Если ж вам вдруг повезет,
Вы тогда без меры
Капли Датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Слава головы кружит,
Власть сердца щекочет.
Грош цена тому, кто встать
Над другим захочет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=19  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=451.19  *Из окон корочкой несет поджаристой...* 
(Посвящено Евгению Рейну)  
Из окон корочкой несет поджаристой.
За занавесками - мельканье рук.
Здесь остановки нет, а мне - пожалуйста:
шофер в автобусе - мой лучший друг. 
А кони в сумерках колышут гривами.
Автобус новенький, спеши, спеши!
Ах, Надя, Наденька, мне б за двугривенный
в любую сторону твоей души. 
(Я знаю, вечером ты в платье шёлковом
пойдешь по улице гулять с другим...
Ах Надя, брось коней кнутом нащелкивать,
попридержи-ка их, поговорим!) 
Она в спецовочке, в такой промасленной,
берет немыслимый такой на ней...
Ах Надя, Наденька, мы были б счастливы...
Куда же гонишь ты своих коней?
Да не гони же ты своих коней! 
Но кони в сумерках колышут гривами.
Автобус новенький, спеши, спеши!
Ах Надя, Наденька, мне б за двугривенный
в любую сторону твоей души!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=57  *Песенка о дальней дороге*  
Забудешь первый праздник, и позднюю утрату,
Когда луны колеса затренькают по тракту.
И силуэт совиный склонится с облучка,
И прямо в душу грянет простой романс сверчка. 
Пускай глядит с порога красотка, увядая,
То гордая, то злая, то злая, то святая.
Что - прелесть ее ручек, что - жар ее перин?
Давай брат, отрешимся, давай брат воспарим. 
Покуда ночка длится, покуда бричка катит,
Дороги этой дальней на нас обоих хватит.
Зачем ладонь с повинной ты на сердце кладешь?
Чего не потеряешь, того, брат, не найдешь. 
Жена, как говорится, найдет себе другого,
Какого, никакого, как ты - не дорогого,
А дальняя дорога дана тебе судьбой,
Как матушкины слезы, всегда она с тобой. 
От сосен запах хлебный, от неба свет целебный.
А от любови бедной сыночек будет бледный.
А дальняя дорога, а дальняя дорога...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSEmLmrF ... re=channel

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1129.09  http://music.kspus.org/slets/2008-1/02/15.mp3   *Папа Карло, над поленом ночью тёмною кряхтел...*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWK-JutjRLk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPpCBZnEJjs  -  Ирина Муравьёва http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeSCxxm_t8Y - Лариса Герштейн  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_6gbjCjEoY  -  Евгений Дятлов    *Две дороги*
(Танго военных лет) 
Не сольются никогда зимы долгие и лета: 
у них разные привычки и совсем несхожий вид.  
 Не случайны на земле две дороги -- та и эта,  
та натруживает ноги, эта душу бередит.   
Эта женщина в окне в платье розового цвета  
утверждает, что в разлуке невозможно жить без слёз,  
потому что перед ней две дороги -- та и эта,  
та прекрасна, но напрасна, эта, видимо, всерьёз.   
Хоть разбейся, хоть умри -- не найти верней ответа,  
и куда бы наши страсти нас с тобой ни завели,  
неизменно впереди две дороги -- та и эта,  
без которых невозможно, как без неба и земли.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqfWfkHN0k   *ПОЛНОЧНЫЙ ТРОЛЛЕЙБУС* 
Когда мне невмочь пересилить беду,
когда подступает отчаянье,
я в синий троллейбус сажусь на ходу,
в последний,
в случайный. 
Полночный троллейбус, по улице мчи,
верши по бульварам круженье,
чтоб всех подобрать, потерпевших в ночи
крушенье,
крушенье. 
Полночный троллейбус, мне дверь отвори!
Я знаю, как в зябкую полночь
твои пассажиры - матросы твои -
приходят
на помощь. 
Я с ними не раз уходил от беды,
я к ним прикасался плечами...
Как много, представьте себе, доброты
в молчанье,
в молчанье. 
Полночный троллейбус плывет по Москве,
Москва, как река, затухает,
и боль, что скворчонком стучала в виске,
стихает,
стихает.

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1091350.html  (56 минут) 
Запись авторского вечера Окуджавы в 1993 году. 
1.      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH-Kw4NtI2o http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=559.02   *НАДПИСЬ НА КАМНЕ* 
                  Посвящается учащимся 33-й
                  московской школы, придумавшим
                  слово "арбатство" 
Пускай моя любовь как мир стара, -
лишь ей одной служил и доверялся
я - дворянин с арбатского двора,
своим двором введённый во дворянство. 
За праведность и преданность двору
пожалован я кровью голубою.
Когда его не станет - я умру,
пока он есть - я властен над судьбою. 
Молва за гробом чище серебра
и вслед звучит музыкою прекрасной...
Но не спеши, фортуна, будь добра,
не выпускай моей руки несчастной. 
Не плачь, Мария, радуйся, живи,
по-прежнему встречай гостей у входа...
Арбатство, растворённое в крови,
неистребимо, как сама природа. 
Когда кирка, бульдозер и топор
сподобятся к Арбату подобраться
и правнуки забудут слово "двор" -
согрей нас всех и собери, арбатство.
_________________ 
2.  
Музыкант 
3.  
Ах, что-то мне не верится, что я, брат, воевал.  
А может, это школьник меня нарисовал:  
я ручками размахиваю, я ножками сучу,  
и уцелеть рассчитываю, и победить хочу.  
Ах, что-то мне не верится, что я, брат, убивал.  
А может, просто вечером в кино я побывал?  
И не хватал оружия, чужую жизнь круша,  
и руки мои чистые, и праведна душа?   
Ах, что-то мне не верится, что я не пал в бою.  
А может быть, подстреленный, давно живу в раю,  
и кущи там, и рощи там, и кудри по плечам...  
А эта жизнь прекрасная лишь снится по ночам.  
4.  
У поэта соперников нету 
ни на улице и ни в судьбе.  
И когда он кричит всему свету,  
это он не о вас -- о себе.   
Руки тонкие к небу возносит,  
жизнь и силы по капле губя.  
Догорает, прощения просит...  
Это он не за вас -- за себя.  
Но когда достигает предела, 
и душа отлетает во тьму -- 
оле пройдено, сделано дело... 
Вам решать: для чего и кому.  
То ли мед, то ли горькая чаша,  
то ли адский огонь, то ли храм... 
Все, что было его -- нынче ваше. 
Все для вас. Посвящается вам.
____________________ 
5.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=475.04  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11  Поёт Лидия Чебоксарова 
1. *Примета*
А.Жигулину                
Если ворон в вышине,
дело, стало быть, к войне.
Если дать ему кружить,
если дать ему кружить,
значит, всем на фронт иттить. 
Чтобы не было войны,
надо ворона убить.
Чтобы ворона убить,
чтобы ворона убить,
надо ружья зарядить. 
Ах, как станем заряжать,
всем захочется стрелять.
А уж как стрельба пойдет,
а уж как стрельба пойдет -
пуля дырочку найдет. 
Ей не жалко никого,
ей попасть бы хоть в кого:
хоть в чужого, хоть в свово,
лишь бы всех до одного.
Во и боле ничего! 
Во и боле ничего,
во и боле никого,
во и боле никого,
кроме ворона того -
стрельнуть некому в него.
______________________

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjWHWDqFutg http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=472.02   *ВАНЬКА МОРОЗОВ* 
                А.Межирову 
За что ж вы Ваньку-то Морозова?
Ведь он ни в чем не виноват.
Она сама его морочила,
а он ни в чем не виноват. 
Он в старый цирк ходил на площади
и там циркачку полюбил.
Ему чего-нибудь попроще бы,
а он циркачку полюбил. 
Она по проволоке ходила,
махала белою рукой,
и страсть Морозова схватила
своей мозолистой рукой. 
А он швырял большие сотни:
ему-то было все равно.
А по нему Маруся сохла,
и было ей не все равно. 
Он на извозчиках катался,
циркачке чтобы угодить,
и соблазнить ее пытался,
чтоб ей, конечно, угодить. 
Не думал, что она обманет:
ведь от любви беды не ждешь...
Ах Ваня, Ваня, что ж ты, Ваня?
Ведь сам по проволке идешь!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfnCxqvIoUQ http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=558.07   *В день рождения подарок…*  
В день рождения подарок
приподнёс я сам себе.
Сын потом возьмёт - озвучит
и сыграет на трубе.
Сочинилось как-то так, само собою,
что-то среднее меж песней и судьбою. 
Я сижу перед камином,
нарисованным в углу.
Старый пудель растянулся
под ногами на полу.
Пусть труба, сынок, мелодию сыграет.
Что из сердца вышло - быстро не сгорает. 
Мы плывем ночной Москвою
между небом и землей.
Кто-то балуется рядом
чёрным пеплом и золой.
Лишь бы только в суете не заигрался.
Или зря нам этот век, сынок, достался? 
Что ж, играй, мой сын кудрявый,
ту мелодию в ночи.
Пусть её подхватят следом
и другие трубачи.
Нам не стоит этой темени бояться,
но счастливыми не будем притворяться.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxUOJgMUM2U http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=559.03   *ПЕСЕНКА О МОЛОДОМ ГУСАРЕ* 
Грозной битвы пылают пожары,
и пора уж коней под седло...
Изготовились к схватке гусары -
их счастливое время пришло.
Впереди командир,
на нём новый мундир,
а за ним эскадрон
после зимних квартир. 
А молодой гусар,
в Амалию влюблённый,
он всё стоит пред ней
коленопреклонённый. 
Все погибли в бою. Флаг приспущен.
И земные дела не для них.
И летят они в райские кущи
на конях на крылатых своих:
впереди командир,
на нём рваный мундир,
следом юный гусар
покидает сей мир. 
Но чудится ему,
что он опять влюблённый,
опять стоит пред ней
коленопреклонённый. 
Вот иные столетья настали,
и несчетно воды утекло.
И давно уже нет той Амальи,
и в музее пылится седло.
Позабыт командир -
дам уездных кумир.
Жаждет новых потех
просвещенный наш мир. 
А юный тот гусар,
в Амалию влюблённый,
опять стоит пред ней
коленопреклонённый.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ENsHVAlPcU http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=857.17   *Песенка о комсомольской богине* 
  Я смотрю на фотокарточку:
две косички, строгий взгляд,
и мальчишеская курточка,
и друзья кругом стоят. 
За окном все дождик тенькает:
там ненастье во дворе.
Но привычно пальцы тонкие
прикоснулись к кобуре. 
Вот скоро дом она покинет,
вот скоро вспыхнет гром кругом,
но комсомольская богиня...
Ах, это, братцы, о другом! 
На углу у старой булочной,
там, где лето пыль метет,
в синей маечке-футболочке
комсомолочка идет. 
А ее коса острижена,
в парикмахерской лежит.
Лишь одно колечко рыжее
на виске ее дрожит. 
И никаких богов в помине,
лишь только дела гром кругом,
но комсомольская богиня...
Ах, это, братцы, о другом! 
                     1958

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn0jEWnjzA8   *СЧАСТЛИВЧИК*  
Александру Сергеичу хорошо!
Ему прекрасно!
Гудит мельничное колесо,
боль угасла, 
баба щурится из избы,
в небе — жаворонки,
только десять минут езды
до ближней ярмарки. 
У него ремесло первый сорт
и перо остро.
Он губаст и учён как черт,
и всё ему просто: 
жил в Одессе, бывал в Крыму,
ездил в карете,
деньги в долг давали ему
до самой смерти. 
Очень вежливы и тихи,
службой  замученные,
жандармы его стихи
напамять заучивали! 
Даже царь приглашал его в дом,
желая при этом
потрепаться о том о сём
с таким поэтом. 
Он красивых женщин любил
любовью не чинной,
и даже убит он был
красивым мужчиной. 
Он умел бумагу марать
под треск свечки!
Ему было за что умирать
у Чёрной речки.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGCklSxVkYo 
Музыка -Елена Фролова
Исполняет Елена Фролова   *По какой реке твой корабль плывет...* 
По какой реке твой корабль плывет
До последних дней из последних сил?
Когда главный час мою жизнь прервет,
Вы же спросите: для чего я жил? 
Буду я стоять перед тем судом -
Голова в огне, а душа в дыму...
Моя родина - мой последний дом,
Все грехи твои на себя приму. 
Средь стерни и роз, среди войн и слез
Все твои грехи на себе я нес.
Может, жизнь моя и была смешна,
Но кому-нибудь и она нужна.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFyh1b6ZPNw http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=476.09   *Старинная солдатская песня*  * Отшумели песни нашего полка*,
отзвенели звонкие копыта.
Пулями пробито днище котелка,
маркитантка юная убита. 
Нас осталось мало: мы да наша боль.
Нас немного, и врагов немного.
Живы мы покуда, фронтовая голь,
а погибнем - райская дорога. 
Руки на затворе, голова в тоске,
а душа уже взлетела вроде.
Для чего мы пишем кровью на песке?
Наши письма не нужны природе. 
Спите себе, братцы, - все придет опять:
новые родятся командиры,
новые солдаты будут получать
вечные казенные квартиры. 
Спите себе, братцы, - все начнется вновь,
все должно в природе повториться:
и слова, и пули, и любовь, и кровь...
времени не будет помириться.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=476.17      *Блиндажи той войны все травой заросли…*    (   
Песня из к/ф "Вторая весна") 
        Слова Б. Окуджавы
        Музыка И. Шварца 
Блиндажи той войны все травой заросли,
Год за годом затихли бои.
Ни трава, ни года эту землю спасли,
А открытые раны твои. 
Припев: То полдень, то тени, то солнце, то вьюга,
    То ласточки, то вороньё...
    Две вечных дороги - любовь и разлука    |
    Проходят сквозь сердце моё.        | 2 раза 
Наша память не в силах уйти от потерь,
Всё с фонариком бродит в былом.
Даже в праздничный день чья то тихая тень
Вместе с нами сидит за столом. 
Припев: То полдень, то тени, то солнце, то вьюга,
    То ласточки, то вороньё... 
    Две вечных дороги - любовь и разлука    |
    Проходят сквозь сердце моё.        | 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=473.22   *Ещё один романс* 
     В моей душе запечатлен портрет одной
                             прекрасной дамы.
Её глаза в иные дни обращены.
Там хорошо, и лишних нет, и страх не властен
                                  над годами,
и все давно уже друг другом прощены. 
Ещё покуда в честь неё высокий хор поёт
                                    хвалебно,
и музыканты все в парадных пиджаках.
Но с каждой нотой, боже мой, иная музыка
                                   целебна...
И дирижёр ломает палочку в руках. 
Не оскорблю своей судьбы слезой поспешной
                                  и напрасной,
но вот о чём я сокрушаюсь иногда:
ведь что мы с вами, господа, в сравненье с дамой
                                той прекрасной,
и наша жизнь, и наши дамы, господа? 
Она и нынче, может быть, ко мне, как прежде,
                                 благосклонна,
и к ней за это благосклонны небеса.
Она, конечно, пишет мне, но... постарели
                                   почтальоны
и все давно переменились адреса.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNZz5IfLcCI 
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=472.21   *Мастер Гриша*  _посв. Адаму, Яцеку, Каролю _   * В нашем доме, в нашем доме*, в нашем доме -
 благодать, благодать.
  Все обиды до времени прячем.
   Ничего, что удачи пока не видать -
зря не плачем. 
Зря не плачем, зря не плачем, зря не плачем -
для чего, для чего?
Мастер Гриша придет, рядом сядет.
Две больших, две надежных руки у него -
всё наладит. 
Всё наладит, всё наладит, всё наладит -
переждем, переждем,
На кого же надеяться, кроме?
Разговоры идут день за днем всё о нем
в нашем доме. 
В нашем доме, в нашем доме, в нашем доме -
сквозняки, сквозняки.
Да под ветром корежится крыша...
Ну-ка, вынь из карманов свои кулаки,
мастер Гриша.
    Мастер Гриша, мастер Гриша, мастер Гриша...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=472.09  
Песенка о старом, больном, усталом короле, который отправился завоевывать чужую страну, и о том, что из этого получилось.  *В поход на чужую страну собирался король*.
  Ему королева мешок сухарей насушила
  И старую мантию так аккуратно зашила,
   Дала ему пачку махорки и в тряпочке соль. 
И руки свои королю положила на грудь,
Сказала ему, обласкав его взором лучистым:
"Получше их бей, а не то прослывёшь пацифистом,
И пряников сладких отнять у врага не забудь." 
И видит король - его войско стоит средь двора.
Пять грустных солдат, пять весёлых солдат и ефрейтор.
Сказал им король: "Не страшны нам ни пресса, ни ветер,
Врага мы побьём, и с победой придём, и ура!" 
Но вот отгремело прощальных речей торжество.
В походе король свою армию переиначил:
Весёлых солдат интендантами сразу назначил,
А грустных оставил в солдатах - "Авось, ничего". 
Представьте себе, наступили победные дни.
Пять грустных солдат не вернулись из схватки военной.
Ефрейтор, морально нестойкий, женился на пленной,
Но пряников целый мешок захватили они. 
Играйте, оркестры, звучите, и песни и смех.
Минутной печали не стоит, друзья, предаваться.
Ведь грустным солдатам нет смысла в живых оставаться,
И пряников, кстати, всегда не хватает на всех.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=699.03   *Всю ночь кричали петухи...*  _посв. О.Батраковой_  
Всю ночь кричали петухи
и шеями мотали,
как будто новые стихи,
закрыв глаза, читали. 
Но было что-то в крике том
от едкой той кручины,
когда, согнувшись, входят в дом
постылые мужчины. 
И был тот крик далек-далек
и падал так же мимо,
как гладят, глядя в потолок,
чужих и нелюбимых. 
Когда ласкать уже невмочь
и отказаться трудно...
И потому всю ночь, всю ночь
не наступало
утро. 
                   1961

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=699.06   *Вот так она любит меня...*  _посв. О.Батраковой_  
Глаза, словно неба осеннего свод,
  и нет в этом небе огня,
  и давит меня это небо и гнет -
  вот так она любит меня. 
Прощай. Расстаемся. Пощады не жди!
Всё явственней день ото дня,
что пусто в груди, что темно впереди -
вот так она любит меня. 
Ах, мне бы уйти на дорогу свою,
достоинство молча храня.
Но, старый солдат, я стою, как в строю...
Вот так она любит меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=699.05   * Горит пламя, не чадит…* 
Горит пламя - не чадит.
Надолго ли хватит?
Она меня не щадит -
Тратит меня, тратит. 
Быть не вечно молодым -
Скоро срок догонит.
Неразменным золотым
Покачусь с ладони. 
Потемнят меня ветра,
Дождичком окатит.
Ах, она щедра, щедра.
Надолго ли хватит?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=699.05   *Дерзость или Разговор перед боем* 
 - Господин лейтентант, что вы нынче хмуры?
Аль не по сердцу вам ваше ремесло?
 - Господин генерал, вспомнились амуры, -
не скажу, чтобы мне с ними не везло. 
- Господин лейтенант, нынче не до шашней:
скоро бой предстоит, а вы все про баб...
- Господин генерал, перед рукопашной
золотые деньки вспомянуть хотя б. 
- Господин лейтенант, не к добру всё это.
Мы ведь здесь для того, чтобы побеждать...
- Господин генерал, будет нам победа,
да придётся ли мне с вами пировать? 
- На полях лейтенант, кровию политых,
расцветёт, лейтенант, славы торжество!
- Господин, генерал, слава для убитых,
а живому милей женщина его. 
- Чёрт возьми, лейтенант! Да что это с вами?
Где же воинский долг, ненависть к врагу?..
- Господин генерал, рассудите сами:
я и рад бы приврать, да вот не могу. 
- Ну гляди, лейтенант, каяться придётся!
Пускай счёты с тобой трибунал сведёт...
- Видно так, генерал: чужой промахнётся,
а уж свой в своего всегда попадёт.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=670.05   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... 5Fnumber=1  (Людмила Сенчина?)   *Дорожная песня* 
Еще он не сшит, твой наряд подвенечный,
и хор в нашу честь не споёт...
А время торопит - возница беспечный, -
и просятся кони в полёт. 
Ах, только бы тройка не сбилась бы с круга,
не смолк бубенец под дугой...
Две вечных подруги - любовь и разлука -
не ходят одна без другой. 
Мы сами раскрыли ворота, мы сами
счастливую тройку впрягли,
и вот уже что-то сияет пред нами,
но что-то погасло вдали. 
Святая наука - расслышать друг друга
сквозь ветер, на все времена...
Две странницы вечных - любовь и разлука -
поделятся с нами сполна. 
Чем дольше живём мы, тем годы короче,
тем слаще друзей голоса.
Ах, только б не смолк под дугой колокольчик,
глаза бы глядели в глаза. 
То берег - то море, то солнце - то вьюга,
то ангелы - то воронье...
Две верных дороги - любовь и разлука -
проходят сквозь сердце моё.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=450.20   *Старый флейтист* 
посв. Д. Межевичу   
Идут дожди, и лето тает,
   как-будто не было его.
  В пустом саду флейтист играет,
  а больше нету никого.
        Он одинок, как ветка в поле,
        косым омытая дождем.
           Давно ли, долго ли, легко ли -
           никто не спросит ни о чем. 
      Припев: Ах, флейтист, флейтист, в старом сюртуке,
                 С флейтою послушною в руке.
               Вот уж день прошел, так и жизнь пройдёт,
                     Словно сад осенний, опадёт. 
Всё ниже, глуше свод небесный,
звук флейты слышится едва.
"Прости-прощай" - мотив той песни,
"Я все прощу" - её слова.
 Знать, надо вымокнуть до нитки,
                     Знать, надо горюшка хлебнуть,
                   Чтоб к заколоченной калитке
                С надеждой руку протянуть. 
Припев:	Ах, флейтист, флейтист, в старом сюртуке,
	С флейтою послушною в руке.
	Вот уж день прошел, скоро жизнь пройдёт,
	Словно лист осенний опадёт. 
	Ах, флейтист, флейтист, в старом сюртуке,
	С флейтою послушною в руке.
	Вот уж день прошел, скоро жизнь пройдёт,
	Словно сад осенний опадёт...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=474.13   *Прощание с осенью* 
Осенний холодок. Пирог с грибами.
Калитки шорох и простывший чай.
И снова
неподвижными губами
короткое, как вздох:
            "Прощай, прощай..." 
"Прощай, прощай..."
Да я и так прощаю
всё, что простить возможно,
обещаю
и то простить, чего нельзя простить.
Великодушным я обязан быть. 
Прощаю всех, что не были убиты
тогда, перед лицом грехов своих.
"Прощай, прощай..."
Прощаю все обиды,
обеды у обидчиков моих. 
"Прощай..."
Прощаю, чтоб не вышло боком.
Сосуд добра до дна не исчерпать.
Я чувствую себя последним богом,
единственным умеющим прощать. 
"Прощай, прощай..."
Старания упрямы
(знать, мне лишь не простится одному),
но горести моей прекрасной мамы
прощаю я неведомо кому. 
"Прощай, прощай..." Прощаю,
не смущаю
угрозами,
надёжно их таю.
С улыбкою, размашисто прощаю,
как пироги, прощенья раздаю. 
Прощаю побелевшими губами,
пока не повторится всё опять -
осенний горький чай, пирог с грибами
и поздний час -
                прощаться и прощать. 
                               1964

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=476.04 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSFpGOM27mY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhjAqG426GU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZtJkj0lcOk   *Капли датского короля   *  *** 
Поют Булат Окуджава и Александр Кавалеров 
cл. Б. Окуджава
муз. И. Шварц 
С детских лет поверил я,
Что от всех болезней
Капель датского короля
Не найти полезней. 
И с тех пор горит во мне
Огонек той веры...
Капли датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Капли датского короля
Или королевы -
Это крепче, чем вино,
Слаще карамели
И сильнее клеветы,
Страха и холеры...
Капли датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Рёв орудий, посвист пуль,
Звон штыков и сабель
Растворяются легко
В звоне этих капель.
Солнце, май, Арбат, любовь -
Выше нет карьеры...
Капли датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Укрепляйте организм,
Принимайте меры...
Капли датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Белый свет я обошёл,
Но нигде на свете
Мне, представьте, не пришлось
Встретить капли эти.
Если ж вам вдруг повезёт,
Вы тогда без меры
Капли датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры! 
Слава головы кружит,
Власть сердца щекочет.
Грош цена тому, кто встать
Над другим захочет. 
Если правду прокричать
Вам мешает кашель,
Не забудьте отхлебнуть
Этих чудных капель.
Перед вами пусть встают
Прошлого примеры...
Капли датского короля
Пейте, кавалеры!   *** http://www.chrab.chel.su/archive-zdorov ... 8.DOC.html

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjL31x-_U8k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDInMFMZuAA  Поёт Таисия Калинченко   *Любовь и разлука *  
Слова: Б. Окуджава 
Музыка: И. Шварц  
Ещё он не сшит, твой наряд подвенечный
 И хор в нашу честь не  поёт,
 А время торопит возница беспечный
 И просятся кони в полёт.
И просятся кони в полёт. 
  Ах только бы тройка не сбилась бы с круга,
   Бубенчик не смолк под дугой.
    Две верных подруги - любовь и разлука
   Не ходят одна без другой.
      Не ходят одна без другой. 
Мы сами открыли ворота,
Мы сами счастливую тройку впрягли.
И вот уже что-то маячит пред нами,
Но что-то погасло вдали. 
  Святая наука - расслышать друг друга
  Сквозь все времена.
  Две странницы вечных - любовь и разлука
  Поделятся с нами сполна. 
Чем дальше живём мы, тем годы короче,
Тем ярче друзей голоса.
Ах только б не смолк под дугой колокольчик,
Глаза бы глядели в глаза. 
  То берег, то море, то солнце то вьюга,
  То ласточки то вороньё.
  Две вечных дороги - любовь и разлука
  Проходят сквозь сердце моё.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=473.24   *Кабинеты моих друзей* 
     Что-то дождичек удач падает нечасто,
впрочем, жизнью и такой стоит дорожить.
Скоро все мои друзья выбьются в начальство,
и, наверно, мне тогда станет легче жить. 
Робость давнюю свою я тогда осилю.
Как пойдут мои дела, можно не гадать.
Зайду к Юре в кабинет, загляну к Фазилю,
и на сердце у меня будет благодать. 
Зайду к Белле в кабинет, скажу:
                      "Здравствуй, Белла!"
Скажу: "Дело у меня. Помоги решить".
Она скажет: "Ерунда. Разве это дело?"
И, конечно, сразу мне станет легче жить. 
Часто снятся по ночам кабинеты эти,
не сегодняшние - нет, завтрашние - да.
Самовары на столе, дама на портрете...
Вообщем, стыдно по пути не зайти туда. 
Города моей страны все в леса одеты.
Звук пилы и топора трудно заглушить.
Может, это для друзей строят кабинеты.
Вот построят, и тогда станет легче жить. 
                             (концерт, 1985)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=558.12   *У поэта соперников нету...* 
	Стихи 
У поэта соперников нету -
Ни на улице и не в судьбе,
И когда он кричит всему свету,
Это он не о вас - о себе. 
Ручки тонкие к небу возносит,
Жизнь и силы по капле губя.
Догорает, прощения просит.
Это он не за вас - за себя. 
Но когда достигает предела
И душа отлетает во тьму -
Поле пройдено, кончено дело.
Вам решать - для кого и кому. 
То ли мёд, то ли сладкая чаша,
То ли адский огонь, то ли храм...
Всё, что было его, - нынче ваше.
Всё - для вас. Посвящается вам.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=732.01   *У Спаса на кружке забыто наше детство...*
		Стихи Булата Окуджавы
		Музыка Константина Тарасова 
У Спаса на кружке забыто наше детство.
Что видится теперь в раскрытое окно?
Все меньше мест в Москве, где можно нам погреться,
Все больше мест в Москве, где пусто и темно. 
Мечтали зло унять и новый мир построить,
Построить новый мир, иную жизнь начать.
Все меньше мест в Москве, где есть о чем поспорить,
Все больше мест в Москве, где есть о чем молчать. 
Куда-то все спешит надменная столица,
С которою давно мы перешли на "вы"...
Все меньше мест в Москве, где помнят наши лица,
Все больше мест в Москве, где и без нас правы.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=472.22   *Прощание с новогодней ёлкой* 
 Синяя крона, малиновый ствол,
звяканье шишек зелёных.
Где-то по комнатам ветер прошел:
там поздравляли влюблённых.
Где-то он старые струны задел -
тянется их перекличка...
Вот и январь накатил-налетел,
бешеный как электричка. 
Мы в пух и прах наряжали тебя,
мы тебе верно служили.
Громко в картонные трубы трубя,
словно на подвиг спешили.
Даже поверилось где-то на миг
(знать, в простодушьи сердечном):
женщины той очарованный лик
слит с твоим праздненством вечным. 
В миг расставания, в час платежа,
в день увяданья недели
чем это стала ты нехороша?
Что они все, одурели?!
И утончённые как соловьи,
гордые, как гренадеры,
что же надёжные руки свои
прячут твои кавалеры? 
Нет бы собраться им - время унять,
нет бы им всем - расстараться...
Но начинают колёса стучать:
как тяжело расставаться!
Но начинается вновь суета.
Время по-своему судит.
И в суете тебя сняли с креста,
и воскресенья не будет. 
Ель моя, Ель - уходящий олень,
зря ты, наверно, старалась:
женщины той осторожная тень
в хвое твоей затерялась!
Ель моя, Ель, словно Спас-на-Крови,
твой силуэт отдалённый,
будто бы след удивлённой любви,
вспыхнувшей, неутолеёной. 
                           1966

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=450.23       *Счастливый жребий* 
После дождичка небеса просторны,
голубей вода, зеленее медь.
В городском саду флейты да валторны.
Капельмейстеру хочется взлететь. 
Ах, как помнятся прежние оркестры,
не военные, а из мирных лет.
Расплескалася в улочках окрестных
та мелодия - а поющих нет. 
С нами женщины - все они красивы -
и черемуха - вся она в цвету.
Может, жребий нам выпадет счастливый:
снова встретимся в городском саду. 
Но из прошлого, из былой печали,
как ни сетую, как там ни молю,
проливается черными ручьями
эта музыка прямо в кровь мою. 
                        (концерт, 1985)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=851.04 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgjpgnkUILI - Поёт Тамара Смыслова    *Новое утро* 
Не клонись-ка ты, головушка,
от невзгод и от обид,
Мама, белая голубушка,
утро новое горит. 
Все оно смывает начисто,
все разглаживает вновь...
Отступает одиночество,
возвращается любовь. 
И сладки, как в полдень пасеки,
как из детства голоса,
твои руки, твои песенки,
твои вечные глаза.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=474.13   *Прощание с осенью* 
Осенний холодок. Пирог с грибами.
Калитки шорох и простывший чай.
И снова
неподвижными губами
короткое, как вздох:
            "Прощай, прощай..." 
"Прощай, прощай..."
Да я и так прощаю
все, что простить возможно,
обещаю
и то простить, чего нельзя простить.
Великодушным я обязан быть. 
Прощаю всех, что не были убиты
тогда, перед лицом грехов своих.
"Прощай, прощай..."
Прощаю все обиды,
обеды у обидчиков моих. 
"Прощай..."
Прощаю, чтоб не вышло боком.
Сосуд добра до дна не исчерпать.
Я чувствую себя последним богом,
единственным умеющим прощать. 
"Прощай, прощай..."
Старания упрямы
(знать, мне лишь не простится одному),
но горести моей прекрасной мамы
прощаю я неведомо кому. 
"Прощай, прощай..." Прощаю,
не смущаю
угрозами,
надежно их таю.
С улыбкою, размашисто прощаю,
как пироги, прощенья раздаю. 
Прощаю побелевшими губами,
пока не повторится все опять -
осенний горький чай, пирог с грибами
и поздний час -
                прощаться и прощать. 
                               1964

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=47.08  Исполняют Никитины   *Второе послевоенное танго* 
		Стихи Б.Окуджавы			
		Музыка С.Никитина 
Не сольются никогда зимы длинные и лета,                
У них разные привычки и совсем несхожий вид.            
Не случайно на земле две дороги - та и эта,             
Та натруживает ноги, эта душу бередит.                   
	Не случайно на земле две дороги - та и эта,    
	Та натруживает ноги, эта душу бередит.          
Эта женщина в окне в платье розового цвета             
Утверждает, что в разлуке невозможно жить без слез.    
Потому что перед ней две дороги - та и эта,            
Та прекрасна, но напрасно, это, видимо, всерьез.        
	Потому что перед ней две дороги - та и эта,      
	Та прекрасна, но напрасно, это, видимо, всерьез.  
Хоть разбейся, хоть умри, не найти нигде ответа,         
И куда бы наши страсти нас с тобой не завели,            
Неизменно впереди две дороги та и эта,                   
Без которых не возможно, как без неба и земли.             
	Неизменно впереди две дороги - та и эта,         
	Без которых не возможно, как без неба и земли.   
	Без которых не возможно, как без неба и земли.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=476.20   *Не верю в Бога и судьбу...*  
Не верю в Бога и судьбу. Молюсь прекрасному и высшему
Предназначенью своему, на белый свет меня явившему...
Чванливы черти, дьявол зол, бездарен Бог - ему неможется.
О, были б помыслы чисты! А остальное всё приложится. 
Верчусь, как белка в колесе, с надеждою своей за пазухою,
Ругаюсь, как мастеровой, то тороплюсь, а то запаздываю.
Покуда дремлет бог войны - печёт пирожное пирожница...
О, были б небеса чисты! А остальное всё приложится. 
Молюсь, чтоб не было беды, и мельнице молюсь, и мыльнице,
Воде простой, когда она из золотого крана вырвется.
Молюсь, чтоб не было разлук, разрух, чтоб больше не тревожиться.
О, руки были бы чисты! А остальное всё приложится.

----------


## Lampada

Кинолента "*У нас в гостях поэт Булат Окуджава*" 
Часть 1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qCFyrQBMkE
Часть 2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uup1J6hpptM  
1.1.  *Как научиться рисовать* 
( http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=474.27 ) 
Если ты хочешь стать живописцем,
ты рисовать не спеши.
Разные кисти из шерсти барсучьей
перед собой разложи,
белую краску возьми, потому что
это - начало, потом
желтую краску возьми, потому что
все созревает, потом
серую краску возьми, чтобы осень
в небо плеснула свинец,
черную краску возьми, потому что
есть у начала конец,
краски лиловой возьми пощедрее,
смейся и плачь, а потом
синюю краску возьми, чтобы вечер
птицей слетел на ладонь,
красную краску возьми, чтобы пламя
затрепетало, потом
краски зеленой возьми, чтобы веток
в красный подбросить огонь. 
Перемешай эти краски, как страсти,
в сердце своем, а потом
перемешай эти краски и сердце
с небом, с землей, а потом...
Главное - это сгорать и, сгорая,
не сокрушаться о том.
Может быть, кто и осудит сначала,  
1.2.  *Цирк* _Ю.Никулину_  
Цирк -- не парк, куда вы входите грустить и отдыхать.  
В цирке надо не высиживать, а падать и взлетать,  
и под куполом, под куполом, под куполом скользя,  
ни о чем таком сомнительном раздумывать нельзя.  
Все костюмы наши праздничные -- смех и суета.  
Все улыбки наши пряничные не стоят ни черта  
перед красными султанами на конских головах,  
перед лицами, таящими надежду, а не страх.   
О Надежда, ты крылатое такое существо!  
Как прекрасно твое древнее святое вещество:  
даже если вдруг потеряна (как будто не была),  
как прекрасно ты распахиваешь два своих крыла   
над манежем и над ярмаркою праздничных одежд,  
над тревогой завсегдатаев, над ужасом невежд,  
похороненная заживо, являешься опять  
тем, кто жаждет не высиживать, а падать и взлетать.
 1965  
1.3. *Песенка о главной песенке* 
Наверное, самую лучшую
на этой, земной стороне,
хожу я и песенку слушаю -
она шевельнулась во мне. 
Она еще очень неспетая,
она зелена, как трава,
Но чудится музыка светлая,
и строго ложатся слова. 
Сквозь время, что мною не пройдено,
сквозь смех наш короткий и плач
я слышу: выводит мелодию
какой-то грядущий трубач. 
Легко, необычно и весело
кружит над скрещеньем дорог
та, самая главная песенка,
которую спеть я не смог.
Та, самая главная песенка,
которую спеть я не смог.  
Ходьба -- длинноногое чудо дорог --  
дала мне такое имущество:  
"Бери сто морок, позабудь свой мирок,  
иди, простофиля, помучайся".  
Беру сапоги сорок третий размер,  
портянками ноги обматываю,  
свищу соловьем на веселый манер --  
себя потихоньку обманываю.   
Ведь я недалеко. Я только пройдусь.  
А "только" -- оно только начато.  
И вот я иду. По окопу крадусь.  
Пишу свою летопись начерно.  
Иду. Гимнастерка в солёном поту.  
Иду. Отставать мне не хочется.  
Я скоро на мокрый песок упаду  
от раны осколочной корчиться.  
Успею с тоскою подумать: "Готов..."  
Приникну к багульнику рыжему...  
Потом я восстану из цепких бинтов,  
из мертвых воскресну и выживу.  
Потом все затянется корочкой. В срок.  
Покажется легким, неистинным...  
Ходьба -- длинноногое чудо дорог --  
опять меня выманит из дому.   
И вот я иду. До последнего дня.  
Иду. Спотыкаюсь. Прощается.  
Наверно, земле ну никак без меня:  
в обнимку со мною вращается. 
1959    *Чёрный "мессер"* 
Вот уже который месяц  
и уже который год  
прилетает чёрный "мессер" --  
спать спокойно не дает.   
Он в окно мое влетает,  
он по комнате кружит,  
он, как старый шмель, рыдает,  
мухой пойманной жужжит.   
Грустный летчик как курортник...  
Его тёмные очки  
прикрывают, как намордник,  
его томные зрачки.   
Каждый вечер, каждый вечер  
у меня штурвал в руке,  
я лечу к нему навстречу  
в довоенном "ястребке".   
Каждый вечер в лунном свете  
торжествует мощь моя: 
я, наверное, бессмертен.  
Он сдается, а не я.  
Он пробоинами мечен, 
он сгорает, подожжён. 
Но приходит новый вечер, 
и опять кружится он.   
И опять я вылетаю, 
побеждаю, и опять 
вылетаю, побеждаю... 
Сколько ж можно побеждать?
1961  
_____________________________
2.1.  *Полночный троллейбус*  
Когда мне невмочь пересилить беду,
когда подступает отчаянье,
я в синий троллейбус сажусь на ходу,
в последний,в случайный. 
Полночный троллейбус, по улице мчи,
верши по бульварам круженье,
чтоб всех подобрать, потерпевших в ночи
крушенье, крушенье. 
Полночный троллейбус, мне дверь отвори!
Я знаю, как в зябкую полночь
твои пассажиры - матросы твои -
приходят на помощь. 
Я с ними не раз уходил от беды,
я к ним прикасался плечами...
Как много, представьте себе, доброты
в молчанье,в молчанье. 
Полночный троллейбус плывет по Москве,
Москва, как река, затухает,
и боль, что скворчонком стучала в виске,
стихает, стихает.
______________________ 
Александр Сергеевич  _ С. П. Щипачеву_ 
Не представляю Пушкина2 без падающего снега,
бронзового Пушкина, что в плащ укрыт.
Когда снежинки белые посыплются с неба,
мне кажется, что бронза тихо звенит. 
Не представляю родины без этого звона.
В сердце ее он успел врасти,
как его поношенный сюртук зеленый,
железная трость и перо — в горсти. 
Звени, звени, бронза. Вот так и согреешься.
Падайте, снежинки, на плечи ему...
У тех — всё утехи, у этих — всё зрелища,
а Александр Сергеича ждут в том дому. 
И пока, на славу устав надеяться,
мы к благополучию спешим нелегко,
там гулять готовятся господа гвардейцы,
и к столу скликает «Вдова Клико», 
там напропалую, как перед всем светом,
как перед любовью — всегда правы...
Что ж мы осторожничаем?
                 Мудрость не в этом.
Со своим веком можно ль на «вы»? 
По Пушкинской площади плещут страсти,
трамвайные жаворонки, грех и смех...
Да не суетитесь вы!
            Не в этом счастье...
Александр Сергеич помнит про всех.
________  *Грузинская песня*
"...Это, в общем, на самом деле не совсем грузинская песня, но она смыкается по символике с грузинским фольклором, и я её так назвал..." 
                  Булат Окуджава  _Посвящается М. Квливидзе_ 
      Am                               Dm
Виноградную косточку в теплую землю зарою,
     G7                              С    E7
И лозу поцелую, и спелые гроздья сорву,
      Am                                    Dm
И друзей созову, на любовь свое сердце настрою.
    E7                                Am
А иначе зачем на земле этой вечной живу. 
     С                                Dm
Собирайтесь-ка, гости мои, на мое угощенье,
     G7                                      С   E7
Говорите мне прямо в лицо, кем пред вами слыву.
        Am                                  Dm
Царь небесный пошлет мне прощение за прегрешенья.
    E7                                Am
А иначе зачем на земле этой вечной живу.  
В темно-красном своем будет петь для меня моя дали,
В черно-белом своем преклоню перед нею главу,
И заслушаюсь я, и умру от любви и печали.
А иначе зачем на земле этой вечной живу. 
И когда заклубится закат, по углам залетая,
Пусть опять и опять предо мной проплывут наяву
Белый буйвол, и синий орел, и форель золотая.
А иначе зачем на земле этой вечной живу.
_______________   *Песенка об открытой двери* 
Когда метель кричит как зверь
Протяжно и сердито,
Не закрывайте вашу дверь,
Пусть будет дверь открыта. 
И отправляясь в дальний путь,
Нелегкий путь, представьте,
Дверь не забудьте распахнуть,
Открытой дверь оставьте. 
И уходя в ночной тиши
Без долгих слов решайте,
Огонь сосны с огнем души
В печи перемешайте. 
Пусть будет теплою стена
И мягкою скамейка.
Дверям закрытым грош - цена,
Замку цена - копейка.   
Стихотворение без названия  *Не верю в Бога и судьбу. Молюсь прекрасному и высшему*
Предназначенью своему, на белый свет меня явившему...
Чванливы черти, дьявол зол, бездарен Бог - ему неможется.
О, были б помыслы чисты! А остальное все приложится. 
Верчусь, как белка в колесе, с надеждою своей за пазухою,
Ругаюсь, как мастеровой, то тороплюсь, а то запаздываю.
Покуда дремлет бог войны - печёт пирожное пирожница...
О, были б небеса чисты! А остальное все приложится. 
Молюсь, чтоб не было беды, и мельнице молюсь, и мыльнице,
Воде простой, когда она из золотого крана вырвется.
Молюсь, чтоб не было разлук, разрух, чтоб больше не тревожиться.
О, руки были бы чисты! А остальное все приложится.

----------


## Lampada

Стойкий оловянный солдатик Булата Окуджавы.
Фильм
Режиссер - *Пётр Солдатенков*  
"...О встрече с Окуджавой через десять лет вспоминает Юрий Шевчук. ..." 
Часть 1.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA7RG8o7h2Q
Часть 2.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41SEqMCTLOQ
Часть 3.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKHf6yeW6Z0
Часть 4.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECz68Mtfiso   *Оловянный солдатик моего сына*  _Игорю_ 
Земля гудит под соловьями,  
под майским нежится дождем,  
а вот солдатик оловянный  
на вечный подвиг осужден.  
Его, наверно, грустный мастер  
пустил по свету, невзлюбя.  
Спроси солдатика: "Ты счастлив?"  
И он прицелится в тебя.   
И в смене праздников и буден,  
в нестройном шествии веков  
смеются люди, плачут люди,  
а он все ждет своих врагов.   
 Он ждет упрямо и пристрастно, 
когда накинутся, трубя... 
Спроси его: "Тебе не страшно?" 
И он прицелится в тебя. 
Живет солдатик оловянный 
предвестником больших разлук,  
и автоматик окаянный 
боится выпустить из рук.  
Живет защитник мой, невольно 
сигнал к сраженью торопя. 
Спроси его: "Тебе не больно?" 
И он прицелится в тебя. 
1964

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jegoS0IFQBY   *Не бродяги, не пропойцы*,
за столом семи морей
вы пропойте, вы пропойте
славу женщине моей! 
Вы в глаза ее взгляните,
как в спасение свое,
вы сравните, вы сравните
с близким берегом ее. 
Мы земных земней. И вовсе
к черту сказки о богах!
Просто мы на крыльях носим
то, что носят на руках. 
Просто нужно очень верить
этим синим маякам,
и тогда нежданный берег
из тумана выйдет к вам.

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CezImhAV6GI**   
Старый причал* 
Музыка В. Гевиксман, слова Б. Окуджава
Поёт *Майя Кристалинская* 
Чайка летит, ветер гудит, шторм надвигается, 
кто-то и мне машет рукой и улыбается. 
Кто-то и мне прямо в глаза молча глядит, 
словно забыть старый причал мне не велит.  
День пролетел, месяц прошел, время растаяло, 
значит, и мной на берегу что-то оставлено. 
Если опять берег мелькнет -- сердце болит, 
словно забыть старый причал мне не велит. 
Кто же ты есть, как тебя звать, что ж ты скрываешься? 
Сколько уж лет только молчишь, лишь улыбаешься... 
Только в толпе белой рукой чуть шевелишь, 
словно забыть старый причал мне не велишь. 
1963

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz1_2sH5iZs  
В нашем старом саду*  
муз. И. Шварц
сл. Б. Окуджавы 
Поёт Таисия Калинченко  
В нашем старом саду
Там где тени густые
Очего же слова
Ты не шепчешь пустые?
Ты мне шепчешь пустые... 
В нашем старом саду
Листья поздние падают сонно
Отчего же теперь
На меня не глядишь ты влюбленно?
На меня не глядишь ты влюбленно? 
Дорогое лицо и знакомо и строго
Ах как мало любви
А печали так много...
Ах, как мало любви
А печали так  много 
В нашем старом саду
Где судьба мне тебя подарила
Разве сердце свое
Я тебе, милый друг, не открыла?
Разве сердце свое
Я тебе не открыла?

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Субтитры*

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *ALEXUKL* on Apr 23, 2011

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by *pustinnik50*

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by pustinnik50   
Из т/ф "Мои современники". 1984 г.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by pustinnik50  
Из телевизионной передачи "Целый век играет музыка". 2004 г.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 30, 2012 by *pustinnik50 *  Из т/ф "Чем больше людей с гитарами". 1988 г. 
Музыка, слова - Б. Окуджава.  *Святое воинство*  Совесть, Благородство и Достоинство -- 
вот оно, святое наше воинство. 
Протяни ему свою ладонь, 
за него не страшно и в огонь.  
Лик его высок и удивителен. 
Посвяти ему свой краткий век. 
Может быть, может, и не станешь победителем, 
но зато умрёшь, как человек. 
1988

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by *pustinnik50*    *Песенка о молодом гусаре*    Грозной битвы пылают пожары,                  GG7 И пора уж коней под седло.                    E7 Am Изготовились к схватке гусары:                DmAm Их счастливое время пришло.                   E7 AmA7    Впереди - командир, на нем новый мундир,    DmAm   А за ним - эскадрон после зимних квартир... DmE7   А молодой гусар, в Наталию влюбленный,      Am   Он все стоит пред ней     коленопреклоненный.      Dm6 E7 Am  Все погибли в бою, флаг приспущен, И земные дела не для них, И летят они в райские кущи На конях на крылатых своих.    Впереди - командир, на нем рваный мундир,   Следом юный гусар покидает сей мир...   Но чудится ему, что он опять влюбленный,   Опять стоит пред ней коленопреклоненный.  Вот иные столетья настали, И несчетно воды утекло, И давно уже нет той Натальи, И в музее пылится седло.    Позабыт командир - дам уездных кумир,   Жаждет новых потех просвещенный наш мир...   А юный тот гусар, в Наталию влюбленный,   Он все стоит пред ней коленопреклоненный.  А юный тот гусар... А юный тот гусар...

----------


## Lampada

*Филатов - Когда воротимся мы в Портленд*

----------


## Lampada

*А молодой гусар...**Published on Nov 21, 2013 by* Hanka O

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Jan 14, 2014 by Pustinnik50 *  Запись с концерта в Штутгарте. 1987 г.
 Музыка, слова - Б. Окуджава.    *Римская империя*        Римская империя времени упадка
        сохраняла видимость твердого порядка:
        Цезарь был на месте, соратники рядом,
        жизнь была прекрасна, судя по докладам.
А критики скажут, что слово "соратник" - не римская деталь,
что эта ошибка всю песенку смысла лишает...
Может быть, может быть, может и не римская - не жаль,
мне это совсем не мешает, а даже меня возвышает. 
        Римляне империи времени упадка
        ели что придется, напивались гадко,
        а с похмелья каждый на рассол был падок -
        видимо, не знали, что у них упадок.
А критики скажут, что слово "рассол", мол, не римская деталь,
что эта ошибка всю песенку смысла лишает...
Может быть, может быть, может и не римская - не жаль,
мне это совсем не мешает, а даже меня возвышает. 
        Юношам империи времени упадка
        снились постоянно то скатка, то схватка:
        то они - в атаке, то они - в окопе,
        то вдруг - на Памире, а то вдруг - в Европе.
А критики скажут, что "скатка", представьте, не римская деталь,
что эта ошибка, представьте, всю песенку смысла лишает...
Может быть, может быть, может и не римская - не жаль,
мне это совсем не мешает, а даже меня возвышает. 
        Римлянкам империи времени упадка,
        только им, красавицам, доставалось сладко -
        все пути открыты перед ихним взором:
        хочешь - на работу, а хочешь - на форум.
А критики хором: "Ах, "форум", ах, "форум" - вот римская деталь!
Одно лишь словечко - а песенку как украшает!
Может быть, может быть, может и римская - а жаль...
Мне это немного мешает и замысел мой разрушает.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Исполняет  *Юлия Зиганшина*  *
Песенка о молодом гусаре*  Грозной битвы пылают пожары, и пора уж коней под седло. Изготовились к схватке гусары: их счастливое время пришло. Впереди - командир, на нем новый мундир, а за ним - эскадрон после зимних квартир... А молодой гусар, в Амалию влюбленный, он все стоит пред ней, коленопреклоненный.  Все погибли в бою, флаг приспущен, и земные дела не для них, и летят они в райские кущи на конях на крылатых своих. Впереди - командир, на нем рваный мундир, следом юный гусар покидает сей мир... Но чудится ему, что он опять влюбленный, опять стоит пред ней коленопреклоненный.  Вот иные столетья настали, и несчетно воды утекло, и давно уже нет той Амалии, и в музее пылится седло. Позабыт командир - дам уездных кумир, жаждет новых потех просвещенный наш мир... А юный тот гусар, в Амалию влюбленный, он все стоит пред ней, коленопреклоненный. А юный тот гусар... А юный тот гусар...

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Feb 21, 2014*
Запись с концерта в Штутгарте. 1987 г. 
Музыка, слова - Б. Окуджава.

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Feb 21, 2014* Кадры документального фильма. 
Музыка, слова - Б. Окуджава.

----------


## Lampada

*Музыкант**Published on Feb 21, 2014*
Запись с концерта. Музыка, слова - Б. Окуджава.

----------


## Lampada

*Елена Камбурова 
Молитва Франсуа Вийона*

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 8, 2014* -  783nata*  _90-летию со дня рождения и Светлой Памяти поэта, писателя, киносценариста, основоположника жанра авторской песни посвящается...  _ Музыка - Валентин Левашов, стихи - Булат Окуджава.

----------


## Lampada

http://ololo.fm/search/%D0%91%D1%83%...C%D1%8F%D1%82#    *Ах, трубы медные гремят...*   
Ах, трубы медные гремят,  
кружится воинский парад —  
за рядом ряд, за рядом ряд идут в строю солдаты.  
Не в силах радость превозмочь,  
поет жена, гордится дочь,  
и только мать уходит прочь... Куда же ты, куда ты?   
И боль, и пыль, и пушек гром...  
Ах, это будет всё потом,  
чего ж печалиться о том — а может, обойдётся?   
Ведь нынче музыка — тебе,  
трубач играет на трубе,  
мундштук трясется на губе, трясётся он, трясётся.

----------


## Lampada

*Наталья Горленко  
 Посвящение В.Высоцкому (Б.Окуджава)*

----------


## Lampada

*Наталья Горленко.  *   *ЭТА ЖЕНЩИНА В ОКНЕ*  Из кинофильма «Законный брак»   Музыка Исаака Шварца Слова Булата Окуджавы  1. Не сольются никогда зимы долгие и лета:  У них разные привычки и совсем несхожий вид.  Не случайны на земле две дороги — та и эта.  Та — натруживает ноги, эта — душу бередит.   _Припев:_  Эта женщина в окне, в платье розового цвета,  Утверждает, что в разлуке невозможно жить без слез,  Потому что перед ней две дороги — та и эта.  Та прекрасна, но напрасна, эта, видимо, всерьез.   2. Хоть разбейся, хоть умри, не найти верней ответа.  И куда бы наши страсти нас с тобой ни завели,  Неизменно впереди две дороги — та и эта,  Без которых невозможно, как без неба и земли.

----------


## Lampada

*Наташа Горленко*  *Шарманка старая крутилась...*  
                  Булат Окуджава  Шарманка старая крутилась,
катилось жизни колесо.
Я пил вино за вашу милость
и за минувшее за всё. 
За то, что в прошлом не случилось
на бранном поле помереть,
а что разбилось, то разбилось,
зачем осколками звенеть? 
Шарманщик был в пальто потёртом,
он где-то в музыке витал.
Моим ладоням, к вам простёртым,
значенья он не придавал. 
Я вас любил, но клялся прошлым,
а он шарманку обнимал,
моим словам, земным и пошлым,
с тоской рассеянной внимал. 
Текла та песня, как дорога,
последних лет не торопя.
Все звуки были в ней от Бога -
ни жалкой нотки от себя. 
Но падали слова убого,
живую музыку губя:
там было лишь одно от Бога,
всё остальное - от себя.

----------


## Lampada

*   
НАТАЛЬЯ ГОРЛЕНКО.    МОЯ ЛЮБОВЬ — БУЛАТ ОКУДЖАВА*   
http://www.teatral-online.ru/news/1576/

----------


## Lampada

*Наталья Горленко*   *Песенка о молодом гусаре* 
                  Булат Окуджава 
         G              G7
Грозной битвы пылают пожары,
     E7                 Am
И пора уж коней под седло.
     Dm                   Am
Изготовились к схватке гусары:
         E7              Am    A7
Их счастливое время пришло. 
        Dm                    Am
  Впереди - командир, на нем новый мундир,
        Dm                   E7
  А за ним - эскадрон после зимних квартир...
     Am
  А молодой гусар, в Наталию влюбленный,
                     Dm6  E7             Am
  Он все стоит пред ней     коленопреклоненный. 
Все погибли в бою, флаг приспущен,
И земные дела не для них,
И летят они в райские кущи
На конях на крылатых своих. 
  Впереди - командир, на нем рваный мундир,
  Следом юный гусар покидает сей мир...
  Но чудится ему, что он опять влюбленный,
  Опять стоит пред ней коленопреклоненный. 
Вот иные столетья настали,
И несчетно воды утекло,
И давно уже нет той Натальи,
И в музее пылится седло. 
  Позабыт командир - дам уездных кумир,
  Жаждет новых потех просвещенный наш мир...
  А юный тот гусар, в Наталию влюбленный,
  Он все стоит пред ней коленопреклоненный. 
А юный тот гусар...
А юный тот гусар...

----------


## Lampada

*Песня из фильма "Законный брак"   * *После дождичка небеса просторней...*   _Исполняет_ *Редкая птица*  _Исполняет_ *Елена Фролова*  _Исполняет_ *Лидия Чебоксарова, Дмитрий Богданов, Евгений Быков* _Гнездо глухаря_  _Исполняет_ *Андрей Макаревич* _Оркестр Креольского танго_  _Исполняет_ *Елена Камбурова*   _Исполняет_ *Елена Камбурова* _Вечер — посвящение Василию Аксёнову_  _Исполняет_ *Екатерина Ефремова*  _Исполняют_ *Алексей Брунов, Наталья Долгая, Дина Либман, Наум Шик*  _Исполняет_ *Лариса Герштейн*  _Исполняет_ *Инна Разумихина*    
После дождичка небеса просторней,
Голубей вода, зеленее медь.
В городском саду флейты, да валторны.
Капельмейстеру хочется взлететь. 
В городском саду флейты, да валторны.
Капельмейстеру хочется взлететь. 
Ах, как помнятся прежние оркестры,
Не военные, а из мирных лет.
Расплескалася в уличках окрестных
Та мелодия, а поющих нет. 
С нами женщины, все они красивы,
И черемуха - вся она в цвету.
Может жребий нам выпадет счастливый,
Снова встретимся в городском саду. 
Но из прошлого, из былой печали,
Как не сетую, как там не молю,
Проливаются черными ручьями
Эта музыка прямо в кровь мою.
________________ 
Вариант: 
В городском саду флейты, да валторны.

----------


## Lampada

*Женщины Булата Окуджавы* 
http://vilavi.ru/sud/260506/260506.shtml

----------


## Lampada

http://ololo.fm/search/%D0%91%D1%83%...D0%BE%D0%B9%29   *Старый романс (Памяти Обуховой)*_Е.Камбуровой_ 
                  Булат Окуджава 
Когда б вы не спели тот старый романс,
Я верил бы, что проживу и без вас,
А бы вы по мне не печалились и не страдали.
Когда б вы не спели тот старый романс,
Откуда нам знать, кто счастливей из нас.
И наша фортуна завиднее стала б едва ли. 
Но вот мы запели тот старый романс,
И пламень тревоги как свечка угас.
А надо ли было, чтоб сник этот пламень тревоги?..
И вот вы запели тот старый романс,
Но пламень тревоги, который угас,
Опять разгорелся, как поздний костёр у дороги. 
Зачем же вы спели тот старый романс,
Неужто всего лишь, чтоб боль улеглась,
Чтоб боль улеглась, а потом чтобы вспыхнула снова.
Зачем же вы пели тот старый романс,
Он словно судьба расплескался меж нас,
Все капля по капле - и так до последнего слова. 
Когда б вы не спели тот старый романс,
О чём бы я вспомнил в последний свой час,
Ни сердца, ни голоса вашего не представляя.
Когда б вы не спели тот старый романс,
Я умер бы, так и не зная про вас,
Лишь чёрные даты в тетради души проставляя.

----------


## Lampada

*Наталья Горленко*   *Старый флейтист*   _Исполняет_ *Алексей Брунов*  _Исполняет_ *Елена Камбурова*  
                  Булат Окуджава  _Д. Межевичу_  
Идут дожди и лето тает,
как-будто не было его.
В пустом саду флейтист играет,
а больше нету никого.
Он одинок, как ветка в поле,
косым омытая дождем. 
Давно ли, долго ли, легко ли -
никто не спросит ни о чем. 
Припев: Ах, флейтист, флейтист, в старом сюртуке,
С флейтою послушною в руке.
Вот уж день прошел, так и жизнь пройдёт,
Словно сад осенний, опадёт. 
Всё ниже, глуше свод небесный,
звук флейты слышится едва.
"Прости-прощай" - мотив той песни,
"Я все прощу" - её слова. 
 Знать, надо вымокнуть до нитки,
Знать, надо горюшка хлебнуть,
Чтоб к заколоченной калитке
С надеждой руку протянуть. 
Припев: Ах, флейтист, флейтист, в старом сюртуке,
        С флейтою послушною в руке.
        Вот уж день прошел, скоро жизнь пройдёт,
        Словно лист осенний опадёт. 
        Ах, флейтист, флейтист, в старом сюртуке,
        С флейтою послушною в руке.
        Вот уж день прошел, скоро жизнь пройдёт,
        Словно сад осенний опадёт...

----------


## Lampada

Наталья Горенко  *«Какая-то птичка какой-то свисточек...»*Какая-то птичка какой-то свисточек 
настроила вдруг на июль голубой. 
Не знает заботы. Поет и стрекочет. 
Не помнит ни зла, ни обид за собой.  
Он так неожидан, дебют ее сольный! 
Он так поражает и сердце и слух, 
как дух Массачусетса, жаркий и вольный, 
как Латвии дальней полуденный дух.  
Я музыку эту лелею и холю 
и каждую ноту ловлю и ценю, 
как вновь обретенную вольную волю, 
которую сам же всю жизнь хороню...  
Шуршание клена. Молчанье гранита. 
И птичка, поющая соло свое. 
И трудно понять, где таится граница 
меж болью моею и песней ее.

----------


## Lampada

*Валентин Никулин поёт песни Булата Окуджавы*Песни: 
Надпись на камне. 
О Володе Высоцком. 
Пожелание друзьям.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Лариса Герштейн   Две дороги 
И. Шварц 
  Б. Окуджава * Не сольются никогда зимы долгие и лета.
У них разные привычки и совсем несхожий вид.
Не случайны на земле две дороги - та и эта.
Та натруживает ноги, эта душу бередит. 
Эта женщина в окне в платье розового цвета
Утверждает, что в разлуке невозможно жить без слез.
Потому что перед ней две дороги - та и эта.
Та прекрасна, но напрасна. Эта, видимо, всерьез. 
Хоть разбейся, хоть умри, не найти верней ответа.
И куда бы наши страсти нас с тобой не завели,
Неизменны на земле две дороги – та и эта,
Без которых невозможно, как без неба и земли. 
Эта женщина в окне в платье розового цвета
Утверждает, что в разлуке невозможно жить без слез.
Потому что перед ней две дороги - та и эта.
Та прекрасна, но напрасна. Эта, видимо, всерьез.

----------


## Lampada

*Лариса Герштейн    Союз друзей* 
Поднявший меч на наш союз
Достоин будет худшей кары
И я за жизнь его тогда
Не дам и самой ломаной гитары. 
Как вожделенно жаждет век
Нащупать брешь у нас в цепочке
Возьмёмся за руки друзья
Возьмёмся за руки друзья
Чтоб не пропасть поодиночке. 
Среди совсем чужих пиров
И слишком ненадежных истин
Не дожидаясь похвалы
Мы перья белые свои почистим. 
Пока безумный наш султан
Сулит дорогу нам к острогу
Возьмёмся за руки друзья
Возьмёмся за руки друзья
Возьмёмся за руки, ей богу. 
Когда придет дележки час
Не нас калач ржаной поманит
И рай настанет не для нас
Зато Офелия всех нас помянет. 
Пока ж не грянула пора
Нам расставаться понемногу
Возьмёмся за руки друзья
Возьмёмся за руки друзья
Возьмёмся за руки, ей богу.

----------


## Lampada

*На Сретенке ночной ... * 
На Сретенке ночной надежды голос слышен.
Он слаб и одинок, но сладок и возвышен.
Уже который раз он разрывает тьму...
И хочется верить ему. 
Когда пройдет нужда за жизнь свою бояться,
тогда мои друзья с прогулки возвратятся,
и расцветёт Москва от погребов до крыш...
Тогда опустеет Париж. 
А если всё не так, а всё как прежде будет,
пусть Бог меня простит, пусть сын меня осудит,
что зря я распахнул напрасные крыла...
Что ж делать? Надежда была.

----------


## Lampada

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyqtfgeI_DE" target="_blank">
 YouTube http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=474.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=558.15  Исторический роман 
В склянке тёмного стекла 
Из-под импортного пива 
Роза красная цвела 
Гордо и неторопливо  
Исторический роман 
Сочинял я понемногу, 
Пробиваясь как в туман 
От пролога к эпилогу  
Каждый пишет, что он слышит 
Каждый слышит, как он дышит 
Как он дышит, так и пишет, 
Не стараясь угодить. 
Так природа захотела 
Почему не наше дело 
Для чего не нам судить  
Были дали голубы 
Было вымысла в избытке 
И из собственной судьбы 
Я выдергивал по нитке  
В путь героев снаряжал 
Наводил о прошлом справки 
И поручиком в отставке 
Сам себя воображал  
Каждый пишет, что он слышит 
Каждый слышит, как он дышит 
Как он дышит, так и пишет, 
Не стараясь угодить  
Так природа захотела 
Почему не наше дело 
Для чего не нам судить  
Вымысел не есть обман 
Замысел еще не точка 
Дайте дописать роман 
До последнего листочка  
И пока еще жива 
роза красная в бутылке 
Дайте выкрикнуть слова 
Что давно лежат в копилке  
Каждый пишет, что он слышит 
Каждый слышит, как он дышит

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=474.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=558.15  Исторический роман 
В склянке тёмного стекла 
Из-под импортного пива 
Роза красная цвела 
Гордо и неторопливо  
Исторический роман 
Сочинял я понемногу, 
Пробиваясь как в туман 
От пролога к эпилогу  
Каждый пишет, что он слышит 
Каждый слышит, как он дышит 
Как он дышит, так и пишет, 
Не стараясь угодить. 
Так природа захотела 
Почему не наше дело 
Для чего не нам судить  
Были дали голубы 
Было вымысла в избытке 
И из собственной судьбы 
Я выдергивал по нитке  
В путь героев снаряжал 
Наводил о прошлом справки 
И поручиком в отставке 
Сам себя воображал  
Каждый пишет, что он слышит 
Каждый слышит, как он дышит 
Как он дышит, так и пишет, 
Не стараясь угодить  
Так природа захотела 
Почему не наше дело 
Для чего не нам судить  
Вымысел не есть обман 
Замысел еще не точка 
Дайте дописать роман 
До последнего листочка  
И пока еще жива 
роза красная в бутылке 
Дайте выкрикнуть слова 
Что давно лежат в копилке  
Каждый пишет, что он слышит 
Каждый слышит, как он дышит

----------


## Lampada

*Ещё один романс*   
В моей душе запечатлен портрет одной прекрасной дамы.
Ее глаза в иные дни обращены.
Там хорошо, и лишних нет, и страх не властен над годами,
и все давно уже друг другом прощены. 
Еще покуда в честь нее высокий хор поет хвалебно,
и музыканты все в парадных пиджаках.
Но с каждой нотой, Боже мой, иная музыка целебна...
И дирижер ломает палочку в руках. 
Не оскорблю своей судьбы слезой поспешной и напрасной,
но вот о чем я сокрушаюсь иногда:
ведь что мы с вами, господа, в сравненье с дамой той прекрасной,
и наша жизнь, и наши дамы, господа? 
Она и нынче, может быть, ко мне, как прежде, благосклонна,
и к ней за это благосклонны небеса.
Она, конечно, пишет мне, но... постарели почтальоны
и все давно переменились адреса.  *1980*

----------


## Lampada

*Святое воинство*  Совесть, Благородство и Достоинство --  
вот оно, святое наше воинство.  
Протяни ему свою ладонь,  
за него не страшно и в огонь.  
Лик его высок и удивителен.  
Посвяти ему свой краткий век.  
Может, и не станешь победителем,  
но зато умрешь, как человек. 
1988

----------


## Lampada

*Исполняет Гелий Сысоев  
До свидания, мальчики*

----------


## Lampada

Булат ОКУДЖАВА: _"Мне интересно с самим собой"_ - Известия

----------


## Lampada

*Лидия Чебоксарова*    *Булат Окуджава   Ворон* 
Если ворон в вышине,
Дело, стало быть, к войне!
Если дать ему кружить,
Если дать ему кружить,
Значит, всем на фронт иттить. 
Чтобы не было войны,
Надо ворона убить.
Чтобы ворона убить,
Чтобы ворона убить,
Надо ружья зарядить. 
А как станем заряжать,
Всем захочется стрелять.
Ну а как стрельба пойдет,
Ну а как стрельба пойдет,
Пуля дырочку найдет. 
Ей не жалко никого,
Ей попасть бы хоть в кого.
Хоть в чужого, хоть в свово,
Хоть в чужого, хоть в свово,
Во - и боле ничего. 
Во - и боле ничего,
Во - и боле никого,
Во - и боле никого,
Кроме ворона того -
Стрельнуть некому в него...

----------


## Lampada

*  
﻿В нашем старом саду * 
Музыка:  Шварц И. 
Слова:  Окуджава Б.  
В нашем старом саду, 
Там где тени густые, 
Отчего же слова 
Ты мне шепчешь пустые? 
Отчего же слова 
Ты мне шепчешь пустые?  
В нашем старом саду 
Листья поздние падают с клёна, 
Отчего же теперь 
На меня не глядишь ты влюблённо? 
Отчего на меня 
Не глядишь ты влюблённо?  
Дорогое лицо и знакомо, и строго, 
Ах, как мало любви, А печали так много. 
Ах, как мало любви, 
А печали так много.  
В нашем старом саду, 
Где судьба мне тебя подарила, 
Разве сердце своё 
Я тебе, милый друг, не открыла? 
Разве сердце своё 
Я тебе не открыла?  
Разве сердце своё 
Я тебе не открыла?

----------


## Lampada

C          G7       Am
На фоне Пушкина снимается семейство.
          Dm         G7        C
Фотограф щелкает и птичка вылетает.
          Dm          G7          C
Фотограф щелкает, но вот что интересно -
         Dm          G7        C
На фоне Пушкина, и птичка вылетает.
         Dm          E7        Am    G7
На фоне Пушкина, и птичка вылетает. 
Все счеты кончены, и кончены все споры.
Тверская улица течет, куда не знает.
Какие женщины на нас кидают взоры        
и улыбаются... И птичка вылетает.        >  2 раза 
На фоне Пушкина снимается семейство.
Как обаятельны для тех, кто понимает
Все наши глупости, и мелкие злодейства,  
На фоне Пушкина! И птичка вылетает.       > 2 раза 
Мы будем счастливы - благодаренье снимку!
Пусть жизнь короткая проносится и тает.
На веки вечные мы все теперь в обнимку   
На фоне Пушкина! И птичка вылетает...     > 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

(Приписывается Окуджаве).

----------


## Lampada

Булат Окуджава  * * * _Ю. Карякину_ 
 Ну что, генералиссимус прекрасный,  потомки, говоришь, к тебе пристрастны?  Их не угомонить, не упросить...  Одни тебя мордуют и поносят,  другие все малюют, и возносят,  и молятся, и жаждут воскресить. 
 Ну что, генералиссимус прекрасный?  Лежишь в земле на площади на Красной...  Уж не от крови ль красная она,  которую ты пригоршнями пролил,  пока свои усы блаженно холил,  Москву обозревая из окна?  
Ну что, генералиссимус прекрасный?  Твои клешни сегодня безопасны --  опасен силуэт твой с низким лбом.  Я счета не веду былым потерям,  но, пусть в своем возмездьи и умерен,  я не прощаю, помня о былом. 
 1981

----------


## Lampada

_Там комментарии к песне!!!_    *Старинная солдатская песня* 
Отшумели песни нашего полка, 
Отзвенели звонкие копыта. 
Пулями пробито днище котелка, 
Маркитантка юная убита.  
Нас осталось мало: мы да наша боль. 
Нас немного, и врагов немного. 
Живы мы покуда, фронтовая голь, 
А погибнем — райская дорога.  
Руки на затворе, голова в тоске, 
А душа уже взлетела вроде. 
Для чего мы пишем кровью на песке? 
Наши письма не нужны природе.  
Спите себе, братцы, — все придет опять: 
Новые родятся командиры, 
Новые солдаты будут получать 
Вечные казенные квартиры.  
Спите себе, братцы, — все начнется вновь, 
Все должно в природе повториться: 
И слова, и пули, и любовь, и кровь... 
Времени не будет помириться.  _
1973_

----------


## Lampada

*Бери шинель, пошли домой*
               Слова Б.Окуджавы
               Музыка В.Левашова 
А мы с тобой, брат, из пехоты,
А летом лучше, чем зимой.
С войной покончили мы счёты, (3 раза)
Бери шинель, пошли домой! 
Война нас гнула и косила,
Пришёл конец и ей самой.
Четыре года мать без сына, (3 раза)
Бери шинель, пошли домой! 
К золе и к пеплу наших улиц
Опять, опять, товарищ мой,
Скворцы пропавшие вернулись, (3 раза)
Бери шинель, пошли домой! 
А ты с закрытыми очами
Спишь под фанерною звездой.
Вставай, вставай, однополчанин, (3 раза)
Бери шинель пошли домой! 
Что я скажу твоим домашним,
Как встану я перед вдовой?
Неужто клясться днем вчерашним, (3 раза)
Бери шинель пошли домой! 
Мы все - войны шальные дети,
И генерал, и рядовой.
Опять весна на белом свете, (3 раза)
Бери шинель, пошли домой!

----------


## Lampada

Пускай моя Любовь как мир стара лишь ей одной служил и доверялся я дворянин с Арбатского двора своим двором введённый во дворянство  Молва за гробом чище серебра звучит мне вслед музыкою прекрасной
 но ты, моя фортуна, будь добра не выпускай моей руки несчастной  За праведность и преданность двору пожалован я кровью голубою когда его не станет я умру пока он есть - я властен над судьбою  Не плачь, Мария, радуйся, живи по прежнему встречай гостей у входа Арбатство, растворённое в крови неистребимо, как сама природа  пускай моя Любовь как мир стара лишь ей одной служил и доверялся я дворянин с Арбатского двора своим двором введённый во дворянство

----------


## Lampada

Иеромонах Фотий – Молитва Франсуа Вийона (Б. Окуджава) - Подольск 14.02.2017

----------


## Lampada

https://images.app.goo.gl/s6o1NGGTk2FdVaHu5  
Воспоминание о Дне Победы 
Булат Окуджава  
Была пора, что входит в кровь, и помнится, и снится. 
Звенел за Сретенкой трамвай, светало на Мясницкой. 
Еще пожар не отгудел, да я отвоевал 
В те дни, когда в Москве еще Арбат существовал.  
Живые бросились к живым, и было правдой это, 
Любили женщину одну - она звалась Победа. 
Казалось всем, что всяк уже навек отгоревал 
В те дни, когда в Москве еще Арбат существовал.  
Он нашей собственностью был, и мы клялись Арбатом. 
Еще не знали, кто кого объявит виноватым. 
Как будто нас девятый вал отныне миновал 
В те дни, когда в Москве еще Арбат существовал.  
Какие слезы на асфальт из круглых глаз катились, 
Когда на улицах Москвы в обнимку мы сходились 
- И тот, что пули избежал, и тот, что наповал, - 
В те дни, когда в Москве еще Арбат существовал.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.instagram.com/p/B73Q2bLH...d=fal2myv1040b

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/XpW5-Hx4DIE 
Молитва

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/Hp9E7iL9wIU

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/MVREOpCsv8M 
Совесть, благородство и достоинство –
Вот оно, святое наше воинство.
Протяни к нему свою ладонь.
За него не страшно и в огонь. 
Лик его высок и удивителен.
Посвяти ему свой краткий век.
Может, и не станешь победителем,
Но зато умрёшь как человек.
→

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня 25 годовщина смерти.   
Последние стихи:  Мобильный LiveInternet Булат Окуджава. Последние стихотворения | Feigele - Дневник Feigele |

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgKM...BCJiu2KjB4oSJE 
Песенка весёлого солдата 
Возьму шинель, и вещмешок, и каску
В защитную окрашенные окраску
Ударю шаг по улочкам горбатым
Как просто стать солдатом, солдатом
Ударю шаг по улочкам горбатым
Как просто стать солдатом, солдатом 
Забуду все домашние заботы
Не надо ни зарплаты, ни работы
Иду себе, играю автоматом
Как просто быть солдатом, солдатом!
Иду себе, играю автоматом
Как просто быть солдатом, солдатом! 
А если что не так - не наше дело
Как говорится, Родина велела!
Как славно быть ни в чём не виноватым
Совсем простым солдатом, солдатом
Как славно быть ни в чём не виноватым
Совсем простым солдатом, солдатом

----------

